# College Football 2021



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2021)

What a game and a great win for Oregon.

#12 Oregon Ducks shock #3 Ohio State 35-28. 

I was getting a little worried towards the end of the 4th quarter but the Ducks held.

Ohio was favored to win by 14.5 and Oregon was missing some key players but they went on the road and are bringing home a win. Ohio state was their toughest matchup of the season and they just got past them.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 11, 2021)

Sucks to be a buckeye fan today. Really tempted to walk across the street and gloat, neighbor has a giant inflatable Brutus and an Ohio State flag he puts up each Saturday. He’s a cop though and generally pretty cool so I’ll let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What a game and a great win for Oregon.
> 
> #12 Oregon Ducks shock #3 Ohio State 35-28.
> 
> ...


Bro. It’s week 2. You can’t decide who the toughest opponent is until after the season ends. That was your strongest by fbs rating and top 25 poll. Cf goes way deeper. It’s going to be exciting. USC has the star in quarterback this year They come on at 7. Fuck Stanford lol. Great game tho man.
Let’s roll pac 12. Fuck the cockeyes. Haha


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 11, 2021)

Oh. And I like the ducks as well. Not talking shit. USC fan but ducks are not bad. They been keeping the pac alive last 5 years


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> What a game and a great win for Oregon.
> 
> #12 Oregon Ducks shock #3 Ohio State 35-28.
> 
> ...


My neighbors came unglued watching the game!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 11, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Oh. And I like the ducks as well. Not talking shit. USC fan but ducks are not bad. They been keeping the pac alive last 5 years


Man, I grew up a Bruin, my mom went to UCLA and I was indoctrinated to HATE your Trojans. I pull for them over Notre Dame though and always pull for Pac-12 teams over any team in the abomination that the SEC has become.

UCLA has generally blown at football most of my life though, I’m jealous of SC’s success.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Bro. It’s week 2. You can’t decide who the toughest opponent is until after the season ends. That was your strongest by fbs rating and top 25 poll. Cf goes way deeper. It’s going to be exciting. USC has the star in quarterback this year They come on at 7. Fuck Stanford lol. Great game tho man.
> Let’s roll pac 12. Fuck the cockeyes. Haha


Oh I know. Just hyped from the win. There's still a long road ahead and anything can happen. The ratings are just a number that can go up or down over the course of the season. Oregon has a habit of losing games they should win not because of better opponents but because of their own mistakes. We'll see if they can stay out of their own way this season.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 11, 2021)

Ohio was supposed to be a dominant cfp contender. So good win in my books.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

Last weekend my Noles did not stink it up. Coach made a couple of questionable calls, and they did lose. But they took the Irish to OT. I have tonight's game recorded, but haven't watched it. It's a cupcake school. Jacksonville State if my memory is correct. This is an F1 weekend, so the football takes a back seat.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2021)

injinji said:


> Last weekend my Noles did not stink it up. Coach made a couple of questionable calls, and they did lose. But they took the Irish to OT. I have tonight's game recorded, but haven't watched it. It's a cupcake school. Jacksonville State if my memory is correct. This is an F1 weekend, so the football takes a back seat.


How did ole Slick Willy work out for ya? He's persona non grata here in Oregon after the crap he pulled.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> How did ole Slick Willy work out for ya? He's persona non grata here in Oregon after the crap he pulled.


He's been gone a couple years I think. On paper he looked great. But his teams lacked discipline. Lots of dumb personal fouls. And not playing as a team.

I'm a hoops first fan. But will watch FSU in any sport, time permitting.


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 11, 2021)

SEC by fiddy, book it


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2021)

injinji said:


> He's been gone a couple years I think. On paper he looked great. But his teams lacked discipline. Lots of dumb personal fouls. And not playing as a team.
> 
> I'm a hoops first fan. But will watch FSU in any sport, time permitting.


Several Duck players ended up in the hospital because of him and the workouts they subjected the players to. 






UO football players hospitalized after grueling workouts


At least three Oregon Ducks football players were hospitalized after enduring a series of grueling strength and conditioning workouts last week, The Oregonian/OregonLive has learned.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Several Duck players ended up in the hospital because of him and the workouts they subjected the players to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the problems were in Tally. Jimbo was such a jerk, everyone had high hopes for him.


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2021)

I just saw on the news that FSU lost to the cupcake. Glad I didn't take the time to watch. Come on hoops season.


----------



## ISK (Sep 18, 2021)

The Purdue vs Notre Dame game was an entertaining game, especially if you are a Fighting Irish fan.

I liked that 62 yard run back by Avery Davis


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2021)

ISK said:


> The Purdue vs Notre Dame game was an entertaining game, especially if you are a Fighting Irish fan.
> 
> I liked that 62 yard run back by Avery Davis


I saw that it was on but didn't watch any. I caught some of the Nebraska/Oklahoma game but lost interest when It was obvious Oklahoma was going to win. I was hoping Oklahoma would lose.

The Ducks are playing Stony Brook. The Ducks should win easily. I probably won't watch much of the game.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)

I watched a little of the Bamma Florida game. It was closer than I figured. Maybe the Tide are not going to roll as usual.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2021)

Well the Ducks pulled it out no problem. I started feeling sorry for Stony Brook. I don't like these out of conference games with opponents that are completely outmatched. They were carting them off the field right and left in the second half. Not from injuries but it looked like they were just cramping up. They were just not in condition to play an entire game against a ranked team like Oregon. Oregon even got play in for their 2nd and 3rd quarterbacks. Everyone got to play.

I was also hoping for an Alabama loss but that didn't happen.


----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> . . . . . . . . I was also hoping for an Alabama loss but that didn't happen.


The Gates took them to the buzzer. Kind of. They came from behind and had to go for two to tie and send it to OT. Two point attempt failed and Bama was able to run out the clock. But that is two games that were close for them.


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 19, 2021)

Those assholes in Bama will be on top as long as Saban is there.....Buck Fama!


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 19, 2021)

I’m surprised saban hasn’t gone to the nfl like carrol did.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I’m surprised saban hasn’t gone to the nfl like carrol did.


Saban seems best suited to college. He tried the NFL already after bailing on LSU and flopped in Miami. Dolphins medical staff failing Drew Brees didn’t help but he didn’t translate to winning in the NFL like Carroll has. Carroll also struggled in his first NFL gig with New England in the late 90’s though.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Saban seems best suited to college. He tried the NFL already after bailing on LSU and flopped in Miami. Dolphins medical staff failing Drew Brees didn’t help but he didn’t translate to winning in the NFL like Carroll has. Carroll also struggled in his first NFL gig with New England in the late 90’s though.


There's no reason for him to leave. He makes over $9 million a year at Alabama. That's more than most NFL coaches. He's happy right where he is.


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 19, 2021)

Yeah he is worshipped down in Tuscaloosa, and he has total control of that program. Hopefully when he runs out of fingers for rings he'll retire


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 19, 2021)

Odds are he will prolly retire in bama. But he flopped in the nfl for various reasons a long time ago. Since his cfp era run with them Im surprised he hasn challenged himself to take a nfl contract again. You know he has them left and right coming in. And prolly for more than 9 mil. He’s got a secret. That’s for damn sure


----------



## xtsho (Sep 20, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Odds are he will prolly retire in bama. But he flopped in the nfl for various reasons a long time ago. Since his cfp era run with them Im surprised he hasn challenged himself to take a nfl contract again. You know he has them left and right coming in. And prolly for more than 9 mil. He’s got a secret. That’s for damn sure


The problem is that the NFL is completely different than College football. It's much harder to control the players who are all chasing their own high paying contracts. It's a completely different game.

I remember when Chip Kelley from Oregon went to the NFL. He was praised as one of the best college football coaches in the nation. He ended up getting fired by Philadelphia after 2 years and 1 year at San Francisco after a dismal 2-14 record. He's now back to coaching UCLA with a 12-21 record. I bet he wishes he never left Oregon. 

I agree with you that Saban will likely retire in Alabama. He's too smart to leave. It's a step up for some but not if you're the coach of the


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 20, 2021)

What about Jim harbaugh and Pete carrol? Both led teams to the Super Bowl And harbaugh went back to Michigan so I can prolly understand the fact that coach’s prefer collage over nfl, Essp with all the complaining nfl players have about playing time and scoring their next contract.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 20, 2021)

Harbaugh gets paid a lot but hasn’t proved it in college like Saban has at Bama. He flamed out in the NFL because partly because of his personality. Harbaugh can be an arrogant asshole in a way that doesn’t play well with pros or rich owners. In college, he recruits well but has not translated it to winning big games at Michigan. Michigan fans are pretty tired of him at this point too, if Michigan can’t beat MSU or Ohio State (maybe both) he’s going to be gone after this year. 
Carroll flamed out in New England then had a insane period of success at USC. He left under a cloud of NCAA allegations of improper recruiting, payments, etc. though. That stuff goes on everywhere but there was a lot of smoke at USC under Carroll’s watch - he pretty much had to leave. Saban keeps his program cleaner than Carroll did and really has no reason to leave Bama.


----------



## ISK (Sep 25, 2021)

How about NC State beating Clemson in 2OT .......WOW 

I thought after Dunn missed his third field goal with 2 seconds to go that they done like dinner, but they came back to stop the Clemson streak 

Was also happy to see Notre Dame beat Wisconsin


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 25, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Harbaugh gets paid a lot but hasn’t proved it in college like Saban has at Bama. He flamed out in the NFL because partly because of his personality. Harbaugh can be an arrogant asshole in a way that doesn’t play well with pros or rich owners. In college, he recruits well but has not translated it to winning big games at Michigan. Michigan fans are pretty tired of him at this point too, if Michigan can’t beat MSU or Ohio State (maybe both) he’s going to be gone after this year.
> Carroll flamed out in New England then had a insane period of success at USC. He left under a cloud of NCAA allegations of improper recruiting, payments, etc. though. That stuff goes on everywhere but there was a lot of smoke at USC under Carroll’s watch - he pretty much had to leave. Saban keeps his program cleaner than Carroll did and really has no reason to leave Bama.


Can’t fucking argue with that logic. That Reggie bush era was nuts. Good and bad time to be fan. USC hasn been the same since. Sad program atm. Ima fan


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2021)

ISK said:


> How about NC State beating Clemson in 2OT .......WOW
> 
> I thought after Dunn missed his third field goal with 2 seconds to go that they done like dinner, but they came back to stop the Clemson streak
> 
> Was also happy to see Notre Dame beat Wisconsin



Bye bye Clemson. Not a notre Dame fan. Maybe this is the year Phil Knight's money finally buys a Championship.

Oregon all the way. It could happen. It's a damn good football program. Not all the flash and dash from the Chip Kelley era. Cristobal has changed things significantly. Less flash and more brute force. Oregon's in charge of their own destiny. They could go all the way. Their biggest opponent will be themselves. But the current Oregon Ducks are definitely contenders for the National Championship. Just take the gun away from them so they don't shoot themselves in the foot.

Now time to kick ass in the PAC 12. They have to do that before any National Championship talk.

Arizona tonight. They better blow them out. If they're as good as I think they'll do just that. If they don't then they're just another college football team


----------



## xtsho (Sep 26, 2021)

Well Oregon won but it was Arizona. Pretty ugly game. Ducks look beat up. 

I think that win over Ohio is still lingering. They left with a win but they paid the price. Ohio is the real deal and Oregon got the crap beat out of them in that game. They're still recovering from it. 

They should be in good shape for Stanford next week then it's fluff with CAL, UCLA, Colorado, etc... All games Oregon should win. We'll see how things play out. If they can go undefeated in the PAC 12 then they go to the Championship.


----------



## injinji (Sep 27, 2021)

I saw on the news tonight that the Noles were 0-4. How long until hoop season starts?


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 27, 2021)

What about Arkansas coming out of left field!? They play Georgia this weekend. Gonna see what both teams are made of.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 28, 2021)

ISK said:


> How about NC State beating Clemson in 2OT .......WOW
> 
> I thought after Dunn missed his third field goal with 2 seconds to go that they done like dinner, but they came back to stop the Clemson streak
> 
> Was also happy to see Notre Dame beat Wisconsin


Clemson alum here. We have a few more losses to come I think.


----------



## ISK (Oct 2, 2021)

OMG, what a game....Stanford beats Oregon

Stanford had a great 1st half but the second half was being completely dominated by the Ducks, until the very end.... as it ain't over until the fat lady sings.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 2, 2021)

ISK said:


> OMG, what a game....Stanford beats Oregon
> 
> Stanford had a great 1st half but the second half was being completely dominated by the Ducks, until the very end.... as it ain't over until the fat lady sings.


That loss was all Oregon getting in their own way. They had that game and then lost it. That's a recurring theme over the years.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 2, 2021)

Ducks were the better team today but they tripped over themselves. 
Wolverine fan here, Harbaugh finally got a big win in a hostile Camp Randall stadium. Wisconsin having a down year but still nice win.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 2, 2021)

We found out who Arkansas and Georgia were today, what a classic ass whooping. Biggest surprise for me was Kentucky beating Florida  Fuck I hate Florida


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 3, 2021)

CFP playoff prediction:

bama, georgia, iowa, oklahoma


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2021)

Don't tell anyone but Harbaugh has turned the Wolverines into the Ravens and they are 5 and 0


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Don't tell anyone but Harbaugh has turned the Wolverines into the Ravens and they are 5 and 0


isn't sparty undefeated too? that should be a good one.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Don't tell anyone but Harbaugh has turned the Wolverines into the Ravens and they are 5 and 0


I hope they whoop Ohio State like a rented mule!


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 3, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I hope they whoop Ohio State like a rented mule!


This could be their year


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 3, 2021)

What about Urban Meyer, that man is a circus regardless of where he's coaching. Gonna have to buy his wife a few diamonds after the recent pictures surfaced


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 3, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> What about Urban Meyer, that man is a circus regardless of where he's coaching. Gonna have to buy his wife a few diamonds after the recent pictures surfaced


Meyer is finding the pro game is a different animal than college. He is getting paid an awful lot for a team that is playing so poorly. What he did between Utah, Florida and Ohio State was impressive, what he’s done with the Jags is not so far.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> isn't sparty undefeated too? that should be a good one.


Who?


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> . . . . . . . Biggest surprise for me was Kentucky beating Florida  Fuck I hate Florida


This cheer was for the U, but can be changed to suit your personal needs.

Fuck Florida
Fuck Fuck Florida


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh, and the noles won. We need to play the Orangemen every weekend.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 4, 2021)

Many nights at the bar ive sung "Fuck you Alabama", to the music of Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2021)

injinji said:


> Oh, and the noles won. We need to play the Orangemen every weekend.


Clemson has the 'Cuse in 2 weeks after our bye. wouldn't be surprised if we lost to them. we look like shit (so far)


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Clemson has the 'Cuse in 2 weeks after our bye. wouldn't be surprised if we lost to them. we look like shit (so far)


I haven't watched any Clemson games, but I saw they had lost one and had had another close one. This may be a mixed up year.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 4, 2021)

The AP Top 25 is crazy right now. Iowa, Penn State, and Cincinnati in the Top 5, and Clemson isn't even ranked.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Oct 5, 2021)

The SEC will always be the dominant conference. And will always have the best players due to the "Oversigning Rule" they voted in 2011. This has been instrumental in superior recruiting for the last 10-11 years. (About the time that the SEC started their dominance) 

Now if you dont know what this is its the ability to over recruit (NIL) National Letters of Intent (We will use Bama as an example not that I dislike Alabama but because everyone want to play for a NC every year and Bama is the best place to do it right now) In other words they recruit and sign 25 extra players to NIL than teams in other conferences. Thats 25 more top players taken off the recruiting board so that other colleges cant sign. Bama uses tryouts and chooses the best of the recruits. Now this is the part that really irks me. On the final day they submit their given scholarships to the NCAA and 25 kids get cut that signed NIL to Alabama. What happens to these 3-4-5 star players that didnt make the cut? These are good enough players they could probably play for any D1 school. They cant go to another D1 team its too late they have to wait for next year for the next signing period or transfer opportunity to garner a spot on another D1 team or take another shot at Bama. So what happens to them?? Well Ole Nick just cuts some of them lose and they can still go to Jr College or NAIA. The best of them, Bama contacts their own network of Jr Colleges to take certain players that may be of use to them in the future. And there are always a few that are just shit outta luck. Highly ranked and recruited players that are just out in the cold and have no scholarship to play anywhere (unless they are eligible for a merit based scholarship which is unlikely) because they banked everything on Bama and didnt make it. Most of the kids are clueless. they signed a NIL that was accepted and thought they would be on the field for Bama in a year or two when they graduate from high school. They dont know about the SEC oversigning rule and their parents didnt either. The have been many stories about this and even some abuse of the rule (Les Miles at LSU and Steve Spurrier at South Carolina who thought that 25 wasnt enough and signed 32). Saban has had arguments with reporters when they bring asking if he thinks the rule is unethical it up so its a touchy subject and ESPN reporters that want to keep their jobs wont even think of bringing it up (SEC/ESPN) broadcast contracts. 

The most talented players will always win. When you have more than anyone else it insures you can field a better team than the one across the sidelines. Bama started its climb by winning the 2009 NC but it wasnt until 2011 that they began to dominate and lead the nation in recruiting year after year. But oversigning is nothing new to Bama. Alabama's oversigning history dates back to the 20s a decade before the SEC was formed. In 1941, William Bradford Huie wrote an article for Colliers Weekly Magazine documenting the Crimson Tide's oversigning tactics


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 7, 2021)

injinji said:


> This cheer was for the U, but can be changed to suit your personal needs.
> 
> Fuck Florida
> Fuck Fuck Florida


i've hated them ever since spurrier was there.


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've hated them ever since spurrier was there.


One of my best shared football experiences with Daddy was the day we planted the longleaf pines (behind where the house is now). It was 1/1/2000, and Florida was playing Sparty in the Citrus Bowl. After every round we had to fill the hoppers with seedlings, and we tuned the truck radio to the game. It took a lot longer to plant the field than it should have. Good times.





__





2000 Florida Citrus Bowl - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## xtsho (Oct 9, 2021)

I turned to the Texas / Oklahoma game just in time to see Texas go 75 yards and score a touchdown on the opening play. 

Turnover on a punt at the 3 yard line and another TD for Texas 2 minutes into the first quarter. Not a good start for Oklahoma. I'm rooting for Texas myself. I have nothing against Oklahoma but being an Oregon Duck fan I want all the undefeated teams to lose.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 9, 2021)

28-7 Texas. Still first quarter.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 9, 2021)

Texas is pouring it on more now. Uphill climb for your Ducks - a 1 loss team in the Pac12 needs a lot of help to have a shot at the playoffs. 
I can hear my Buckeye neighbor watching right now, he’s yelling at his screen. At least the giant inflatable Brutus didn’t come out this weekend, but he’s got the Ohio State flag flying high.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 9, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Texas is pouring it on more now. Uphill climb for your Ducks - a 1 loss team in the Pac12 needs a lot of help to have a shot at the playoffs.
> I can hear my Buckeye neighbor watching right now, he’s yelling at his screen. At least the giant inflatable Brutus didn’t come out this weekend, but he’s got the Ohio State flag flying high.


A climb they won't be able to make. I don't see them going the rest of the season without losing at least 1 or 2 more games. They'll shoot themselves in the foot like they always do. We're used to it. 

I had a feeling Oklahoma was going to come back and pull out a win.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 9, 2021)

Watching Michigan-Nebraska, Michigan finally got on the board 3-0 in the 2nd quarter. Defensive struggle so far. Still can’t stand Scott Frost from his arrogant comments when Michigan and Nebraska split the National championship after the ‘97 season. Go Blue!


----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2021)

Noles win. Noles win.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 9, 2021)

Wolverines pulled it out in Lincoln. Tighter than we’d like but Harbaugh has them 6-0. Still need to beat Sparty and/or Ohio State or the calls for his head will start back up. Pretty good game, Nebraska played well.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 9, 2021)

The King has fallen!


----------



## ISK (Oct 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> 28-7 Texas. Still first quarter.


and yet the Texas Longhorns still manage to lose the game...such a disappointment

now Texas A&M beating # 1 Alabama is quite the surprise


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 10, 2021)

Ohio states quarterback. He played so comfortable. I was impressed. And their defense 4 picks. 2 in a row. One taken the distance. I hate the fuckeyes But respect the program. That kids gotta future. But not quite borrows.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 10, 2021)

Bout time A&M showed up to a game  Jimbo's ass was smoking it was so close to igniting from that hot seat


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 11, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Bout time A&M showed up to a game  Jimbo's ass was smoking it was so close to igniting from that hot seat


he is in a win/win situation in college station. 9 million+ per year guaranteed to 2031 ( i think?)


----------



## xtsho (Oct 16, 2021)

Talk about a Hail Mary. The Gators 42 yard TD pass to end the half was just awesome. Those LSU defenders have some explaining to do. I'm sure Ed's ripping them a new one in the locker room at halftime.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2021)

So many ranked teams with losses the playoffs will be … who knows


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 17, 2021)

Lol damn Iowa got punked yesterday by Purdue.
Most matchups were pretty lame this weekend & my wolverines weren’t playing.

Either way it should be an interested college year..


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> So many ranked teams with losses the playoffs will be … who knows


Being a Nole's fan is so relaxing. I don't have to stress about any of that post season stuff.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2021)

Hoping for a Tennessee upset against Alabama. Also expecting Oregon to continue shooting themselves in the foot against UCLA.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 23, 2021)

I feel for you and your fellow Ducks fans @xtsho . Always such high hopes but they never can quite close the deal.

It is quite disappointing to me that Oregon beat Ohio State yet OSU has managed Alabama style to re-enter the top 5 as a 1-loss team. They’ll probably beat my Wolverines this year too. I sound like an old man but I pine for the days of John Cooper when OSU was 1-9-1 against Michigan.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I feel for you and your fellow Ducks fans @xtsho . Always such high hopes but they never can quite close the deal.
> 
> It is quite disappointing to me that Oregon beat Ohio State yet OSU has managed Alabama style to re-enter the top 5 as a 1-loss team. They’ll probably beat my Wolverines this year too. I sound like an old man but I pine for the days of John Cooper when OSU was 1-9-1 against Michigan.


Strength of schedule


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Strength of schedule


Oh I get it, I just hate it. I wanted to see the Buckeyes fall off a cliff and lose 4 more games.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Me too friend. Me too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 23, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I feel for you and your fellow Ducks fans @xtsho . Always such high hopes but they never can quite close the deal.
> 
> It is quite disappointing to me that Oregon beat Ohio State yet OSU has managed Alabama style to re-enter the top 5 as a 1-loss team. They’ll probably beat my Wolverines this year too. I sound like an old man but I pine for the days of John Cooper when OSU was 1-9-1 against Michigan.


who do you hate more ohio st or notre dame? it's a toss up for me.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> who do you hate more ohio st or notre dame? it's a toss up for me.


That is a tough one but I’ll go with Notre Dame and their damn holy interventions


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> who do you hate more ohio st or notre dame? it's a toss up for me.


OSU, because their fans can be such asshats. We sat next to a couple of Irish fans at Michigan Stadium once and they were completely cool. You’ll get ribbed a little in South Bend if you go to a game but your car might get damaged and you might get spit on in Columbus. 
That said, I was raised to hate the Trojans but I’ll root for them over Notre Dame.


----------



## injinji (Oct 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> who do you hate more ohio st or notre dame? it's a toss up for me.


Since the Noles have to play the Irish, I'll go with them. But OSU still gives me a bad case of Urban heartburn, even though he is gone.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 23, 2021)

i agree with you on the fans. ohio st inbreds are way worse. 

like this:


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Iowa is a joke
How do you get their ranking and never play MICHIGAN, Michigan State or Ohio state ?


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Hoping for a Tennessee upset against Alabama. Also expecting Oregon to continue shooting themselves in the foot against UCLA.


Lol agreed on that last sentence. Excited to see if UCLA will shut em down. Kelly’s team seems to be getting things together.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Iowa is a joke
> How do you get their ranking and never play MICHIGAN, Michigan State or Ohio state ?


Rankings are always arbitrary.
Purdue pushed them down and someone will probably push them farther down. What a loss from them. 24-7 is bad.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I feel for you and your fellow Ducks fans @xtsho . Always such high hopes but they never can quite close the deal.
> 
> It is quite disappointing to me that Oregon beat Ohio State yet OSU has managed Alabama style to re-enter the top 5 as a 1-loss team. They’ll probably beat my Wolverines this year too. I sound like an old man but I pine for the days of John Cooper when OSU was 1-9-1 against Michigan.


We're used to it.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Lol agreed on that last sentence. Excited to see if UCLA will shut em down. Kelly’s team seems to be getting things together.


They better show up to play. I sure wish Oregon had a passing game. They're really lacking.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Run the ball like Bo
GO BLUE !


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> OSU, because their fans can be such asshats. We sat next to a couple of Irish fans at Michigan Stadium once and they were completely cool. You’ll get ribbed a little in South Bend if you go to a game but your car might get damaged and you might get spit on in Columbus.
> That said, I was raised to hate the Trojans but I’ll root for them over Notre Dame.


USC got punished for life it seems when they got caught in the scandal. It’s been how many years? And still re building to even spit with contention. It used to be easy to hate them. Now you just shake your head.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> USC got punished for life it seems when they got caught in the scandal. It’s been how many years? And still re building to even spit with contention. It used to be easy to hate them. Now you just shake your head.


USC being down doesn’t make me too sad, honestly. I still don’t like the Trojans at all, just dislike the Fighting Irish a little more. But, USC has cycled through a whole bunch of coaches since the sanctions, including when Sarkisian was on a extended bender. They had some down years before Pete Carroll too. I think they’ll return to being a power at some point soon. They have the advantages of lots and lots of booster money plus being located in a hotbed of talent.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Run the ball like Bo
> GO BLUE !


Good thing our defense and run game is stout this year.
Cause McNamara can’t throw the ball down field too well. From what I’ve seen at least..


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> USC being down doesn’t make me too sad, honestly. I still don’t like the Trojans at all, just dislike the Fighting Irish a little more. But, USC has cycled through a whole bunch of coaches since the sanctions, including when Sarkisian was on a extended bender. They had some down years before Pete Carroll too. I think they’ll return to being a power at some point soon. They have the advantages of lots and lots of booster money plus being located in a hotbed of talent.


Doesn’t matter if we have talent everywhere when they wanna play for bama. Everyone wants to play for saban. All these talented kids playing youth. And most always have family back east. USC isn the team kids wanna play for atm. Not until they sign a superstar that kids wanna be like.


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 23, 2021)

injinji said:


> Last weekend my Noles did not stink it up. Coach made a couple of questionable calls, and they did lose. But they took the Irish to OT. I have tonight's game recorded, but haven't watched it. It's a cupcake school. Jacksonville State if my memory is correct. This is an F1 weekend, so the football takes a back seat.


 Noles needed to hire Dion Sanders. To get 5star recruits


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Doesn’t matter if we have talent everywhere when they wanna play for bama. Everyone wants to play for saban. All these talented kids playing youth. And most always have family back east. USC isn the team kids wanna play for atm. Not until they sign a superstar that kids wanna be like.


If they hire the right coach players will come.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Doesn’t matter if we have talent everywhere when they wanna play for bama. Everyone wants to play for saban. All these talented kids playing youth. And most always have family back east. USC isn the team kids wanna play for atm. Not until they sign a superstar that kids wanna be like.


Can’t blame them either. Saban has the recipe to be successful in the NFL, USC not so much


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 23, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Can’t blame them either. Saban has the recipe to be successful in the NFL, USC not so much


He is a good coach but I think his players aren’t that good when they get to the NFL. I think Alabama does what the Patriots. NFL has ruled on taping other team not sure if NCAA has the same this Saben get those filming angles.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Mad878 said:


> He is a good coach but I think his players aren’t that good when they get to the NFL. I think Alabama does what the Patriots. NFL has ruled on taping other team not sure if NCAA has the same this Saben get those filming angles.


Most players in the NFL from any school.

Tons of standout talent that is currently in the NFL from Bama. The list goes on.

Henry, Diggs, Wills, Humphries, Collins, so many damn names it’s ridiculous.
Can’t say that I agree much you there.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Good thing our defense and run game is stout this year.
> Cause McNamara can’t throw the ball down field too well. From what I’ve seen at least..


He throws fine 
Just to the other team


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Most players in the NFL from any school.
> 
> Tons of standout talent that is currently in the NFL from Bama. The list goes on.
> 
> ...


Those are who you ran with from bama lmao. 
you have joe Namath on that list. And you went with them lol.
I think Ohio and Clemson has a lot of the standout superstars. Along with usc. But also a lot of flops.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Those are who you ran with from bama lmao.
> you have joe Namath on that list. And you went with them lol.
> I think Ohio and Clemson has a lot of the standout superstars. Along with usc. But also a lot of flops.


We are talking currently in the NFL. Where are you at?


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 23, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Most players in the NFL from any school.
> 
> Tons of standout talent that is currently in the NFL from Bama. The list goes on.
> 
> ...


Henry is good but so is jacobs


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 23, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> We are talking currently in the NFL. Where are you at?


Geez bro. My bad. I didn’t see the currently part. Yeah. They got 53 people in the nfl currently lol.


Like I said earlier. Recruiting they really have the first pick of the salad bowl. The commit rate for younger players to go to championship programs is almost a no brainer.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2021)

Damn Oregon. I can't watch them play anymore games. It's just too damn stressful. Down 14-0. Come back to up 34-17. Squeak out a win 34-31. It's like riding a rollercoaster.

Glad to see Oklahoma lost.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 23, 2021)

Mad878 said:


> Henry is good but so is jacobs


Josh jacobs is also another great RB. Great story too, kid was sleeping in his car at a point.


DrOgkush said:


> Geez bro. My bad. I didn’t see the currently part. Yeah. They got 53 people in the nfl currently lol.
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier. Recruiting they really have the first pick of the salad bowl. The commit rate for younger players to go to championship programs is almost a no brainer.


And as I mentioned, to build on your point of it being a no brainer decision, kids look at where all the players in the NFL come from, majority coming from Alabama currently.

Proof be in the puddin.


----------



## Nex420 (Oct 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Damn Oregon. I can't watch them play anymore games. It's just too damn stressful. Down 14-0. Come back to up 34-17. Squeak out a win 34-31. It's like riding a rollercoaster.
> 
> Glad to see Oklahoma lost.


Hell of a ride.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Hell of a ride.


It sure was.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Damn Oregon. I can't watch them play anymore games. It's just too damn stressful. Down 14-0. Come back to up 34-17. Squeak out a win 34-31. It's like riding a rollercoaster.
> 
> Glad to see Oklahoma lost.


Now you know what I go through with just about every ACC basketball game. Coach Ham calls a two point win an ACC blowout.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

Did you guys see that game with 29 overtimes? Well, maybe it just felt like that many.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 24, 2021)

injinji said:


> Did you guys see that game with 29 overtimes? Well, maybe it just felt like that many.


I saw that. I don't care for those stupid OT rules putting the ball on the 3 yard line.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 24, 2021)

Worst part about 9 ot is the walk they length of the field after each play


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 24, 2021)

They do that dumb ot shit for less strain on the players. But that game. At the end of the day. more strain changing sides of the field over and over again. Or even just offense to defense after 4 snaps.

if they cared about strain of players they would add another bye week and second overtime decided by field goal. That’s safer than what they are doing now lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

Here we go 

Michigan 23
Michigan St 13


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Here we go
> 
> Michigan 23
> Michigan St 13


I was expecting some harassment from State fans 
I guess they are sleeping in


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was expecting some harassment from State fans
> I guess they are sleeping in


I hope that game doesn't go into an overtime frenzy because the Oregon/Colorado game comes on right afterwards. Last week the Illinois / Penn State game cut into the Oregon / UCLA game. That really pissed me off.


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I hope that game doesn't go into an overtime frenzy because the Oregon/Colorado game comes on right afterwards. Last week the Illinois / Penn State game cut into the Oregon / UCLA game. That really pissed me off.


In basketball they only set aside two hours per game. It's always stressful waiting on the game before to finish or your game will be pushed off to some other channel to start, or you just miss that part of it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

injinji said:


> In basketball they only set aside two hours per game. It's always stressful waiting on the game before to finish or your game will be pushed off to some other channel to start, or you just miss that part of it.


You mean the final two minutes that take an hour?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I hope that game doesn't go into an overtime frenzy because the Oregon/Colorado game comes on right afterwards. Last week the Illinois / Penn State game cut into the Oregon / UCLA game. That really pissed me off.


I would love to see Penn St ruin a bunch of buckeyes day


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 30, 2021)

SDSU #PUNTER


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 30, 2021)

Michigan interception then 93 yard TD. Good start for the Wolverines!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Michigan interception then 93 yard TD. Good start for the Wolverines!


BOOM !


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was expecting some harassment from State fans
> I guess they are sleeping in


Shit, my phone started blowing up at 7 this morning with texts from frothing State fans. They’ve gone quiet right now, hoping it stays that way. I plan to talk endless shit at a party tonight if this ends up like I want it too. GO BLUE!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

Keep that ball tucked away until after you cross the goal line. A couple inches and that would have been ruled a fumble.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

They're playing some serious football in Michigan.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> They're playing some serious football in Michigan.


Both are big physical teams. Not sure either has the skill players and speed to hang with the damn Buckeyes though. Good game so far.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Here we go
> 
> Michigan 23
> Michigan St 13


As I said a shoot out


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 30, 2021)

I was spot on with my halftime prediction


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I was spot on with my halftime prediction


That was a long 6 seconds.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 30, 2021)

Shit. I think the Spartans are gonna pull this one out. 100% blame Harbaugh for trying to be too cute with QB substitutions. McNamara misses open guys too much but he takes care of the ball. 
Refs swallowing the whistles in the backfield all day too, but both ways.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

Already missed an Oregon touchdown because this Michigan game has gone over.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Already missed an Oregon touchdown because this Michigan game has gone over.


Spartans pulled it out. Sad but not surprised. Good luck to your Ducks!

Edit: Ducks still need some help to get back in the playoff hunt but it could happen. Michigan State might jump them this week but I think OSU will fix that later.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Spartans pulled it out. Sad but not surprised. Good luck to your Ducks!


It's 14-0 Oregon with 7 minutes left in the first quarter. I get the Michigan game but locally they should switch to the local games.


----------



## injinji (Oct 30, 2021)

Noles were only down 4 at the half. Not too bad. I'm giving the DVR some time so I can fast forward through the 2nd half. The wife has a Christmas movie the game is bumping, so I need to be caught up to live an hour from now, then I can watch the end on the radio if it isn't a blowout at that point.

Did you guys see the play of the year yet? Noles receiver rolled over the tackler and back on his feet to tightrope the sideline and score a TD. I'm sure it's been on all the highlight shows.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 30, 2021)

Just noticed the female referee in the Ohio/Penn State game.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> Noles receiver rolled over the tackler and back on his feet to tightrope the sideline and score a TD. I'm sure it's been on all the highlight shows.


that was nuts! clemson squeaks out another win. will shipley (RB) was the lone bright spot.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm still mad I had to watch Michigan celebrating a half hour into the Oregon game. I'm not the only one either.


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that was nuts! clemson squeaks out another win. will shipley (RB) was the lone bright spot.


I was pleasantly surprised at how well the Noles played. But the stupid late hit out of bounds is an example of why I stopped watching them a couple three years ago.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm still mad I had to watch Michigan celebrating a half hour into the Oregon game. I'm not the only one either.


i paused the clem game and watched sparty put the tears in harbaugh's eyes. lol. 

baylor had a nice win against texas too


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

injinji said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at how well the Noles played. But the stupid late hit out of bounds is an example of why I stopped watching them a couple three years ago.


i was gonna throw a brick thru the tv if clem got one more offsides penalties. i thought dabo was gonna punch venables at one point. lol


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i was gonna throw a brick thru the tv if clem got one more offsides penalties. i thought dabo was gonna punch venables at one point. lol


Early on they did keep the Noles in the game with penalties.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm still mad I had to watch Michigan celebrating a half hour into the Oregon game. I'm not the only one either.


I agree with you on local coverage but the outcome of the Michigan-MSU game ruined my afternoon. I turned off football and pouted the rest of the day. Skipped a Halloween party too. The crew calling the game were absolutely fawning over State the whole second half and then turned it into love fest for Mel Tucker at the end. Barf.
At least your Ducks won, even if you did have to miss part of it due to idiotic network practices on local broadcasting.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I agree with you on local coverage but the outcome of the Michigan-MSU game ruined my afternoon. I turned off football and pouted the rest of the day. Skipped a Halloween party too. The crew calling the game were absolutely fawning over State the whole second half and then turned it into love fest for Mel Tucker at the end. Barf.
> At least your Ducks won, even if you did have to miss part of it due to idiotic network practices on local broadcasting.


FOX did that all morning Sparty this and Sparty that 

They even went so far as to bring on a psychic who predicted MSU would win 

I spent my afternoon in a funk as well

Bias


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> FOX did that all morning Sparty this and Sparty that
> 
> They even went so far as to bring on a psychic who predicted MSU would win
> 
> ...


slap a beat down on the bucknuts to end the regular season. please please please!!! keep them out of the playoffs


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> slap a beat down on the bucknuts to end the regular season. please please please!!! keep them out of the playoffs


I doubt it


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I agree with you on local coverage but the outcome of the Michigan-MSU game ruined my afternoon. I turned off football and pouted the rest of the day. Skipped a Halloween party too. The crew calling the game were absolutely fawning over State the whole second half and then turned it into love fest for Mel Tucker at the end. Barf.
> At least your Ducks won, even if you did have to miss part of it due to idiotic network practices on local broadcasting.


It was a win but not unexpected. Oregon has the next 4 games with PAC 12 teams. Any of whom could surprise with an upset. 

Lots of football left to play for all teams. 

This is when it starts getting good.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I doubt it


Same boat. Thinking the wheels fall off now. OSU looked terrible against Oregon but is just slaughtering teams since then.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 2, 2021)

Wow, MSU ranked 3 and Oregon ranked 4 in first CFP rankings. Cincinnati not getting the love.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Wow, MSU ranked 3 and Oregon ranked 4 in first CFP rankings. Cincinnati not getting the love.


Oregon's rated higher than they should be. We all know that these ratings have more to do than just the quality of the team. Oregon is Nike's baby and Nike has a lot of clout in College Football. Oregon is always going to be ranked higher than they probably should be. I bet the lobbying going on behind the scenes rival that which goes on in Congress. Thousands of phone calls, meetings, etc... A loss here and a win there by any of the top teams and everything changes.

I'm just disappointed that the Oregon/Washington game is on at 4:30 pm PT. I do all the cooking and the lady will want to be eating dinner right in the middle of the game. I like the noon games.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

Noles host NCState at 1500 central time. ACC network has the game. Of course it will be on at same time as Mexican GP Quali. Will have to see if there are enough (Dish) receivers to go round.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)

injinji said:


> Noles host NCState at 1500 central time. ACC network has the game. Of course it will be on at same time as Mexican GP Quali. Will have to see if there are enough (Dish) receivers to go round.


I had to look up "Mexican GP Quali". Racing isn't very big here in the PNW. Portland did have an Indycar event recently though. There used to be races quite often years ago. Used to go see the Funny Cars and Dragsters back in the late 70's early 80's. Apparently NASCAR is coming this next June.









NASCAR will bring a national series to Portland for the first time in more than 20 years


Portland International Raceway hosted its last NASCAR national series in 2000. So as you can imagine, fans are eager for its return.



www.opb.org


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 6, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I agree with you on local coverage but the outcome of the Michigan-MSU game ruined my afternoon. I turned off football and pouted the rest of the day. Skipped a Halloween party too. The crew calling the game were absolutely fawning over State the whole second half and then turned it into love fest for Mel Tucker at the end. Barf.
> At least your Ducks won, even if you did have to miss part of it due to idiotic network practices on local broadcasting.


Man I was celebrating early; started doing some yard work in the 3rd quarter, look at the score around 3pm-4pm just to see the end stats and thinking we won - flew outta my chair. We managed to somehow lose that game ?

Doesn’t surprise me though- McNamara is a game managing QB, efficient but can’t throw a deep ball. I don’t think Jimmy has had a decent QB since he’s been there. Or at least a top talent.

The solid run game and good defense is what keeps us going. McNamara just isn’t clutch.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I had to look up "Mexican GP Quali". Racing isn't very big here in the PNW. Portland did have an Indycar event recently though. There used to be races quite often years ago. Used to go see the Funny Cars and Dragsters back in the late 70's early 80's. Apparently NASCAR is coming this next June.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love me some NASCAR. Luckily I’m located in SoCal where we are home to a track.
Usually go to practice on Fridays as that’s a great day to get in without spending a ton of time at the track.

Hoping Denny Hamlin finally gets his overdue title this year.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Love me some NASCAR. Luckily I’m located in SoCal where we are home to a track.
> Usually go to practice on Fridays as that’s a great day to get in without spending a ton of time at the track.
> 
> Hoping Denny Hamlin finally gets his overdue title this year.


Portland has a terrible track for NASCAR.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Portland has a terrible track for NASCAR.


Ours is pretty poor too. There were talks of re designing it. Hopefully they do since it will make it better for spectators as well.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)

Ducks offense looks like they've been smoking too much weed. What a poor performance. They better ramp it up.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Ducks offense looks like they've been smoking too much weed. What a poor performance. They better ramp it up.


Wait a minute 
Is that even a thing?
edibles maybe?


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wait a minute
> Is that even a thing?
> edibles maybe?


2nd hand smoke.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)

Well Oregon beat Washington like they should have. It wasn't a convincing win but it was a win and they did control the game. Should have put up more points. Oregon doesn't have a very good passing game like they have in the past with some of their quarterbacks. The guy can run though. His passing game sucks.

Michigan lost. I'm happy for that.

Still lots more football left.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 6, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well Oregon beat Washington like they should have. It wasn't a convincing win but it was a win and they did control the game. Should have put up more points. Oregon doesn't have a very good passing game like they have in the past with some of their quarterbacks. The guy can run though. His passing game sucks.
> 
> Michigan MSU lost. I'm happy for that.
> 
> Still lots more football left.


FIFY  
Ahhhh! I am stoned and half in the bag but this momentarily freaked me out even though I was watching UM Indiana game while at the bowling alley with the teens. State lost but UofM rolled. Calling MSU “Michigan” would be like calling Oregon “The Beavers”.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> FIFY
> Ahhhh! I am stoned and half in the bag but this momentarily freaked me out even though I was watching UM Indiana game while at the bowling alley with the teens. State lost but UofM rolled. Calling MSU “Michigan” would be like calling Oregon “The Beavers”.


You sound stoned.  

Anyway, Oregon is once again up there. 

3 games they should win.

Washington State
Utah

And
Oregon State which will be their toughest game. It's the Oregon Rivalry. The Civil War. Oregon State will bring their A game. 

If the Ducks win out they're in the CFP. But then they will face some serious teams. I hope they're up for the challenge. It might just be that year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ISK (Nov 7, 2021)

It was a very good week for the unranked teams;

Purdue beat #3 Michigan State 
North Carolina beat #9 Wake Forest
TCU beat #12 Baylor
Arkansa beat #17 Mississippi State
Tennessee beat #18 Kentucky 
Illinois beat #20 Minnesota
Boise State beat # 23 Fresno State 


Question for my American friends

I was watching a bit of the Army vs Air Force game and noticed they both had a "reversed" American flag on their arm. (stars on the right side).

What is the significance of this?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 7, 2021)

ISK said:


> It was a very good week for the unranked teams;
> 
> Purdue beat #3 Michigan State
> North Carolina beat #9 Wake Forest
> ...












Why are Military Flags Backward? Here's the Reason


If you have ever seen military flags, you will notice that they are backward. It is a bit confusing to comprehend at first and can make you second-guess yourself if ... Read more




www.thesoldiersproject.org


----------



## ISK (Nov 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Why are Military Flags Backward? Here's the Reason
> 
> 
> If you have ever seen military flags, you will notice that they are backward. It is a bit confusing to comprehend at first and can make you second-guess yourself if ... Read more
> ...


thanks xtsho for the info

I've also noticed that the "Nike swoosh" on right arm of NFL uniforms is also backwards, so I was thinking these reversed logos/flags had something to do with American football.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 8, 2021)

ISK said:


> thanks xtsho for the info
> 
> I've also noticed that the "Nike swoosh" on right arm of NFL uniforms is also backwards, so I was thinking these reversed logos/flags had something to do with American football.


It’s not backwards. It’s facing forward As you wear it. Like shoes. Backwards to one eye isn’t backwards to your own. Like veiwing thru mirror I guess. Same with the flag. It was adopted in 03-04 I believe. And only army air force and navy are the only allowed athletic programs to do that as well. Confusing. Yes.


----------



## ISK (Nov 8, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> It’s not backwards. It’s facing forward As you wear it. Like shoes. Backwards to one eye isn’t backwards to your own. Like veiwing thru mirror I guess. Same with the flag. It was adopted in 03-04 I believe. And only army air force and navy are the only allowed athletic programs to do that as well. Confusing. Yes.


The American flag, yes facing forward, I can understand the reasoning.

The Nike swoosh is backwards....not confusing and not facing forward just plain backward.

Once again you just love to criticize and contradict everything


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

ISK said:


> The American flag, yes facing forward, I can understand the reasoning.
> 
> The Nike swoosh is backwards....not confusing and not facing forward just plain backward.
> 
> Once again you just love to criticize and contradict everything


He could be a bit under the weather after being smacked up by the Titans….

I didn’t expect my Browns to kill the Bengals but we did  

Blues had an easy one over Indiana too. Loved seeing Purdue pull another upset.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 8, 2021)

You just have to laugh at idiots like the Washington Huskies coach.

_"That is way more pumped up than it is," Lake said of a Washington-Oregon recruiting rivalry. "Our battles are really, the schools that we go against, have academic prowess, like the University of Washington, Notre Dame, Stanford, USC. We go toe to toe, all the way to the end, with those schools. So I think that's made up and pumped up in [the media's] world. In our world, we battle more academically prowess teams."_

Maybe Oregon doesn't have the academic prowess that U of W has but Oregon's won 15 of the last 17 games including last Saturday at Husky stadium. Who the hell is that crappy coach with a crappy record to say anything? Screw him. 

Looks like Washington has fired their offensive coordinator and there are loud calls for Lake to be fired as well due to his dismal coaching. He's a terrible coach and sets a very poor example for the players. The players deserve better than that worthless clown. 









UW Huskies fire offensive coordinator John Donovan


The UW Huskies fired offensive coordinator John Donovan on Sunday, concluding two seasons of underwhelming performance from the offense.




sports.mynorthwest.com













Washington football: It’s time to fire Jimmy Lake


When will Washington football end the Jimmy Lake experiment? How much longer are players and fans going to be held hostage to the ineptitude of Jimmy Lake ...




thehuskyhaul.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 8, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> He could be a bit under the weather after being smacked up by the Titans….
> 
> I didn’t expect my Browns to kill the Bengals but we did
> 
> Blues had an easy one over Indiana too. Loved seeing Purdue pull another upset.


Sparty fans are quieter today at work at least. I actually didn’t want to see them lose to Purdue though. Pretty much a turd in the punch bowl for State’s playoff hopes. Two of the kids I work with were getting ready to buy tickets to Miami for the Orange Bowl after last weekend. Oops.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You just have to laugh at idiots like the Washington Huskies coach.
> 
> _"That is way more pumped up than it is," Lake said of a Washington-Oregon recruiting rivalry. "Our battles are really, the schools that we go against, have academic prowess, like the University of Washington, Notre Dame, Stanford, USC. We go toe to toe, all the way to the end, with those schools. So I think that's made up and pumped up in [the media's] world. In our world, we battle more academically prowess teams."_
> 
> ...


Yeah, that’s a pretty dumb/sour grapes take by Coach Lake. Sounds like the kind of excuse Harbaugh would make. All of the Pac12 schools are more than decent academically. But, the only one that really can stand on the admissions standards hurting football recruiting argument is Stanford.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 8, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Sparty fans are quieter today at work at least. I actually didn’t want to see them lose to Purdue though. Pretty much a turd in the punch bowl for State’s playoff hopes. Two of the kids I work with were getting ready to buy tickets to Miami for the Orange Bowl after last weekend. Oops.


Tell those kids not to count their chickens before they hatch.

I wanted to see them lose and was glad when they did. I don't have anything against them but their loss benefited the Ducks. I do feel sorry for the players and fans but that's the way it goes. We've been living with letdowns like that for years here in Oregon. They'll get over it.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 8, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Yeah, that’s a pretty dumb/sour grapes take by Coach Lake. Sounds like the kind of excuse Harbaugh would make. All of the Pac12 schools are more than decent academically. But, the only one that really can stand on the admissions standards hurting football recruiting argument is Stanford.


It was a rather poor statement to make. He was basically calling Oregon players academically inferior to his. Why insult the players like that?


----------



## ISK (Nov 8, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> He could be a bit under the weather after being smacked up by the Titans….
> 
> I didn’t expect my Browns to kill the Bengals but we did
> 
> Blues had an easy one over Indiana too. Loved seeing Purdue pull another upset.


yeah, the Rams looked rather lifeless.....didn't expect them to fail so badly but got to admit the Titans played really strong


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

ISK said:


> yeah, the Rams looked rather lifeless.....didn't expect them to fail so badly but got to admit the Titans played really strong


Titans secondary is coming around. Didn’t think they’d win either since they lost King Henry. But they prevailed and bludgeoned the shit outta McVay and his man Staffy.
The pick 6 and other interception was hilarious. Talk about some wild events this Sunday…


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It was a rather poor statement to make. He was basically calling Oregon players academically inferior to his. Why insult the players like that?


People say dumb things when under pressure. He’s definitely fighting for his job at this point.

I wouldn’t let it bother you much @xtsho ; Washington hasn’t been very relevant for some time now. & when they were - many said their schedule was shit.

Oregon loves their football. A lot of money in that program, and the progression it has made over time is substantial. Definitely love seeing it unfold.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

ISK said:


> yeah, the Rams looked rather lifeless.....didn't expect them to fail so badly but got to admit the Titans played really strong





Nex420 said:


> Titans secondary is coming around. Didn’t think they’d win either since they lost King Henry. But they prevailed and bludgeoned the shit outta McVay and his man Staffy.
> The pick 6 and other interception was hilarious. Talk about some wild events this Sunday…


Wrong thread back to college


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wrong thread back to college


Thank you thread police  your work here is done.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2021)

Nex420 said:


> Thank you thread police  your work here is done.


I just got confused is all


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just got confused is all


I’m just being facetious, my coffee was impeccable this morning.

Cheers brada


----------



## ISK (Nov 8, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just got confused is all


It's all American football....not like we brought hockey into the thread


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

Speaking of dumb coaching moves, the Noles' coach made two bonehead moved down the stretch. He went for it on 4th down at midfield and they didn't make it. The Wolfpack scored on that short field drive. Next time we did punt. Then he turned down 8 yards on a holding call and they made a first down the next play. We might not have won anyway, but those two calls were both really, really bad.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 8, 2021)

ISK said:


> The American flag, yes facing forward, I can understand the reasoning.
> 
> The Nike swoosh is backwards....not confusing and not facing forward just plain backward.
> 
> Once again you just love to criticize and contradict everything


What did I criticize? And what did I contradict? 

What the fuck is your problem? You post a question. I answered it. Now I’m critiquing you? Huh? Dude. I just said the Nike company states it’s not backwards. Look it up. And I’m an American. And I know the reason behind the flag. The real question is. What’s your problem with me? I like sports and like that you post threads about em? And I’m contradicting you? Do you even know what that word means? Lol. Sorry I make you day worse man. Geez.


As for rams. Yeah. Titans defense showed up big time. Wasn’t expecting that ass whooping lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2021)

ISK said:


> It was a very good week for the unranked teams


and a bad week for the Florida Gators. Got stomped by the Gamecocks. 

Dan Mullen has got to be on the hot seat down there in Gainesville.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and a bad week for the Florida Gators. Got stomped by the Gamecocks.
> 
> Dan Mullen has got to be on the hot seat down there in Gainesville.











BREAKING: Todd Grantham out as Florida defensive coordinator


Todd Grantham won't return as the Florida Gators defensive coordinator, multiple sources tell Gators Territory. Bruce Feldman of The Athletic was the first to report the news. Grantham's contract was extended in 2019 after he interviewed with the Cincinnati Bengals after they hired Zac Taylor...




www.yahoo.com





LOL.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and a bad week for the Florida Gators. Got stomped by the Gamecocks.
> 
> Dan Mullen has got to be on the hot seat down there in Gainesville.


As long as the hoops coach stays, I'll be happy. Every year he has a top 10 recruiting class, but only occasionally a top 25 team.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


My wife's best friend's old man is a Georgia Bulldog. he's been on cloud nine looking down at Roll Tide in the polls. Not too often that has happened in the last few years.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 10, 2021)

We've got Georgia this weekend, just hoping we can cover the spread!


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> We've got Georgia this weekend, just hoping we can cover the spread!


Good luck. I've only watched small portions of their games, but from what I've seen, they are pretty good.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> We've got Georgia this weekend, just hoping we can cover the spread!


I hope you kick their ass.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> Good luck. I've only watched small portions of their games, but from what I've seen, they are pretty good.


They are talented on every level!! Anything can happen on game day


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


>


i'd love to see Cincy in the playoff if they remain unbeaten.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 10, 2021)

They've got to expand the college playoffs!! Imagine all the good games we would get to see at the end of the year.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2021)

injinji said:


> Good luck. I've only watched small portions of their games, but from what I've seen, they are pretty good.


i think they've still only allowed somewhere around 60 points all season.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> They've got to expand the college playoffs!! Imagine all the good games we would get to see at the end of the year.


8 teams would be great. if they can do it in FCS, they can do it in FBS.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2021)

They don’t want the seasons to surpass so many games. Because health related issues. 
otherwise more risk for injury hurting draft potential. Plus. They are just kids. We don’t wanna push them just because it would be more entertainment. Ya know. They’re not even paid. But if they could add bye weeks. I don’t see why not.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 10, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> They don’t want the seasons to surpass so many games. Because health related issues.
> otherwise more risk for injury hurting draft potential. Plus. They are just kids. We don’t wanna push them just because it would be more entertainment. Ya know. They’re not even paid. But if they could add bye weeks. I don’t see why not.


Some of them are making money now that they can do endorsement deals.









Oregon football: Kayvon Thibodeaux signs six-figure endorsement deal


Oregon football defensive end Kayvon Thibodeaux has reportedly signed a six-figure endorsement deal for memorabilia for the 2021 season. Phil Knight's invo...




fansided.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> They’re not even paid


sure they are. 1. free education is worth over $100K at many Div 1 schools 2. NIL contracts


----------



## xtsho (Nov 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> sure they are. 1. free education is worth over $100K at many Div 1 schools 2. NIL contracts


Here in Oregon U of O which lacks academic prowess according to the Washington Huskies coach tuition for most of the football players is $162,350. Most of the players are out of state. 


"How much does it cost to go to University of Oregon for 4 years?"

"How Much is the tuition for 4 years at UO? For the students who were admitted in Fall 2021, the estimated tuition for 4 years is *$56,950 for Oregon residents and $162,350 for out-of-state students*."


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Here in Oregon U of O which lacks academic prowess according to the Washington Huskies coach tuition for most of the football players is $162,350. Most of the players are out of state.
> 
> 
> "How much does it cost to go to University of Oregon for 4 years?"
> ...


wonder if that takes into free meals too? the dining area for football players isn't quite the same as for normal students. 

or is that just tuition?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wonder if that takes into free meals too? the dining area for football players isn't quite the same as for normal students.
> 
> or is that just tuition?


I'm not sure but the out of state tuition is more than many other colleges.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2021)

What about the rest of the kids? You think every player is there on a scholarship. Most are not even full rides. My point is they are not paid under the ncaa as a football player. 

And a 6 figure deal with an endorsement is peanuts compared to the NFL. 
But anyways. I don’t see them adding a 8 seeded cfp anytime soon. Tho would be entertaining to see how they handle the fatigue in a playoff stretch.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Tho would be entertaining to see how they handle the fatigue in a playoff stretch.


get rid of the 5 week long bowl season and a playoff would be easy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> You think every player is there on a scholarship


i do. at least most of them
A look from outside the program indicates the Alabama Crimson Tide has *89 scholarship players* for the 2021 season.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i do. at least most of them
> A look from outside the program indicates the Alabama Crimson Tide has *89 scholarship players* for the 2021 season.




They have 132 players. So. Makes sense. They also have the most scholarships to hand out.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> get rid of the 5 week long bowl season and a playoff would be easy.


That still plays out for a single team to exceed what they want. Plus. It would literally only be the same 8 teams year after year after year if they said off with the bowl season. 

I agree for a more exciting playoff bracket


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 10, 2021)

I don't think it has anything to do with player safety, and everything to do with TV contracts.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with player safety, and everything to do with TV contracts.


It does believe it or not. Just like the nfl has that in regulation as well. Ever since concussion protocols. When they extended the season to 12 games because of a money blow out game. Kinda set people off because player safety and entertainment. Here’s a lil info on it. https://syndication.bleacherreport.com/amp/358433-enough-is-enough-ncaa-football-should-revert-to-an-eleven-game-season.amp.html

but I agree with you on money for channels and schools/ contracts. There’s always a black envelope somewhere


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I agree for a more exciting playoff bracket


agreed. the 4 team is better than what it used to be. but still needs to be improved. i'd like to see the conference winners make it so that a "hot" team gets rewarded. and an undefeated team no matter the conference should be in too.


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> get rid of the 5 week long bowl season and a playoff would be easy.


They would just switch bowl games to the new playoff games. Big money is the game. The kids kicking the pointy thing around is just the means they use to get there.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 10, 2021)

For all of collage fbs or just powerhouse conference? Because every once in a blue moon. A rando nobody knows school breaks the ap25.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2021)

I hate the late night games. The Oregon/Washington State game kicks off at 7:30 pm pacific time.

Alabama plays New Mexico State today. Won't be much of a game as Alabama will likely completely dominate from the first snap. It should be an easy win for Alabama but if for some reason New Mexico wins I'll run around the neighborhood barefoot in my underwear.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I hate the late night games. The Oregon/Washington State game kicks off at 7:30 pm pacific time.
> 
> Alabama plays New Mexico State today. Won't be much of a game as Alabama will likely completely dominate from the first snap. It should be an easy win for Alabama but if for some reason New Mexico wins I'll run around the neighborhood barefoot in my underwear.


I love these kinda games. When there is a huge underdog. Essp when they win lol


----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> I love these kinda games. When there is a huge underdog. Essp when they win lol


They are not going to win. 49-3. It's basically a free game for Alabama. They should have just given them the win and thrown a concert or something.


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

Touchdown Noles. Thanks in large part to the U playing dumb.


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

Almost forgot. 

Fuck Miami. Fuck Fuck Miami.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> They are not going to win. 49-3. It's basically a free game for Alabama. They should have just given them the win and thrown a concert or something.


No shit that game is over lol. Those games in general are exciting when the underdog comes out on top. That’s all I’m saying……


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

Why U mad?

We went out to eat tonight. I saw the score at the half, then heard from one of our friends that the noles had won. Then when I watched the rest of the game later, it was a lot tighter than I figured.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2021)

Well Oregon prevailed 38-24. 123 yards rushing from the quarterback. I'd like to see more pass plays but they seem to know what they're doing.

After years of Oregon's Flash and Dash offense it looks like they have completely changed tactics under Mario Cristobal over the last few years. It makes sense though seeing how Cristobal was Nick Saban's assistant coach and offensive line coach before coming to Oregon. I guess he understands that to go all the way and play against some of the powerhouses like Alabama you need size. This current offensive line is all 300 lbs or close.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> They are not going to win. 49-3. It's basically a free game for Alabama. They should have just given them the win and thrown a concert or something.


Bama always saves a cupcake game for November. They are in the meat of their conference schedule and its like getting a bye week. You cant risk a loss in November. Easier to come back up the rankings from a week 1 or week 2 loss.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

looks like the Longhorns have been neutered again this year. LOL. Kansas???? 








College football Week 11 winners and losers: Things are bleak in Austin after Texas loses to Kansas


Texas has lost five straight games for the first time since 1956.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> looks like the Longhorns have been neutered again this year. LOL. Kansas????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can't be going over well with the fans. Texans are pretty serious about their football.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> That can't be going over well with the fans. Texans are pretty serious about their football.


Texans are dead serious about high school football let alone college. Another team i don't mind seeing losing though: they have that we're better than you attitude cause we're Texas.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 14, 2021)

It looks like chaos in Washington State College Football. U of W fired Jimmy Lake today. Washington State already fired their head coach and a bunch of assistants. Hate to see this because it's the players that suffer.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

xtsho said:


> It looks like chaos in Washington State College Football. U of W fired Jimmy Lake today. Washington State already fired their head coach and a bunch of assistants. Hate to see this because it's the players that suffer.


WSU was the guy that wouldn't get vaxxed, right?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> WSU was the guy that wouldn't get vaxxed, right?


That's the guy. And the U of W coach is the guy that smacked one of his players in the facemask and then shoved him in the back. All caught on camera. He's also the guy that made the comment about academic prowess and how his team was competing with teams that had more than Oregon. He should have taken a lesson in professional prowess from the Oregon coach when we beat their ass in their own house. If he had he might still have a job.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

It's a sad state of affairs when the football coach at Whichever State U is the highest paid state employ in that state. So called teachers. Football could use a few Hams.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when the football coach at Whichever State U is the highest paid state employ in that state. So called teachers. Football could use a few Hams.


sadly college football is the farm system for the NFL and not based on getting a 4 yr degree


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2021)

Ham's players that didn't make it to the NBA almost all walked with their class at graduation. Some of the NBA guys have got their degrees later on too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> Ham's players that didn't make it to the NBA almost all walked with their class at graduation. Some of the NBA guys have got their degrees later on too.


it's probably got something to do with the avg lifespan of an NFL career is like 4 years. money talks. get it while you can. and before your brain becomes mush with CTE.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 15, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when the football coach at Whichever State U is the highest paid state employ in that state. So called teachers. Football could use a few Hams.


The University of Oregon Board of Trustees on Thursday approved a new *six*-*year, $27.3 million* contract for football coach Mario Cristobal.

$4.55 million a year. Crazy. At least he's doing a good job. Much better than he did at FIU. I sure hope he doesn't pull a Willie Taggart or Slick Willy as he's known around these parts and is persona non grata. 

Where is Slick Willy slithering around at these days after getting fired by Florida State? Oh yeah, he's at Florida Atlantic. I'm actually glad he left when he did because we ended up getting a much better coach.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The University of Oregon Board of Trustees on Thursday approved a new *six*-*year,*


$180,000 deal for the woman's swim coach averaging a measly $30,000 yearly salary. LOL.


----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's probably got something to do with the avg lifespan of an NFL career is like 4 years. money talks. get it while you can. and before your brain becomes mush with CTE.


Iv been saying that for years. Lots of people do not understand they only see a given set of STARTING players year in and year out. All those roster fill ins and 3rd string. They still work for the league. And they get paid. But on average. Like you said. About 3.5 to 4 years lmao. (Exceptions to Tom Brady lmfao) 
But then you have Andrew luck. Retired in prime. Smart. Got the money and left.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> $180,000 deal for the woman's swim coach averaging a measly $30,000 yearly salary. LOL.


Oregon doesn't have an actual swim team. They have a swim "club". But yeah $30,000 is pretty low.

It's all about the money and the football program generates tens of millions. Enough to cover the losses from the other sports programs.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 15, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Oregon doesn't have an actual swim team. They have a swim "club". But yeah $30,000 is pretty low


i was just being facetious. women's swimming don't pay the bills.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2021)

I turn on the Ohio / Michigan game and am shocked to see Ohio up 35-0 with 10 minutes left in the second quarter. Holy crap.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I turn on the Ohio / Michigan game and am shocked to see Ohio up 35-0 with 10 minutes left in the second quarter. Holy crap.


It is the Ohio state Michigan state game 
Big difference I hope


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It is the Ohio state Michigan state game
> Big difference I hope


I know.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 20, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It is the Ohio state Michigan state game
> Big difference I hope


That is an epic beat down going on. 7 TDs in one half. I am afraid the Wolverines are going to face a similar fate next weekend. Ohio State has such explosive skill players. Michigan and Michigan State don’t have the speed and depth to hang when the Buckeyes are rolling. I detest OSU but it is the truth right now.

Edit: @xtsho - Oregon got them early in the year but that win over Ohio State looks even more impressive in hindsight for your Ducks.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 20, 2021)

Uh oh, Oregon down by 28 at half to Utah.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Uh oh, Oregon down by 28 at half to Utah.


No surprise. Like I said in an earlier post Oregon always chokes. I was hoping they wouldn't but was expecting it. History has a way of repeating itself.

Oh well there's always next year.


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> No surprise. Like I said in an earlier post Oregon always chokes. I was hoping they wouldn't but was expecting it. History has a way of repeating itself.
> 
> Oh well there's always next year.


The whole lose one game and the season is over thing is a drag. In hoops you know you are going to lose a few, so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)

The Noles hold on to beat BC. I saw the score at the half, so decided I didn't need to worry with watching. Later when I saw the highlights, I saw the 2nd half was very exciting. As sucky as the season has been, we are one win away from bowl eligibility. Which is a joke. Because we are sucky.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> The whole lose one game and the season is over thing is a drag. In hoops you know you are going to lose a few, so it's not the end of the world.


Not much room for losses in college football. Oregon was ranked higher than they should have been anyway. Plus Oregon always seems to be overconfident coming into their games and every PAC 12 team is gunning to take them down and probably play their best games against them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 22, 2021)

injinji said:


> The Noles hold on to beat BC. I saw the score at the half, so decided I didn't need to worry with watching. Later when I saw the highlights, I saw the 2nd half was very exciting. As sucky as the season has been, we are one win away from bowl eligibility. Which is a joke. Because we are sucky.


clemson could also sneak into the ACC champ game. we are sucky too


----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)

I saw where the Gates fired their coach. I didn't realize their season was as bad as the Noles. Same record. Whoever wins this weekend will be bowl eligible. They will get a bid to the #it'sajokebowl.

The good news is the Noles hoops team has a very high ceiling. Tons of freshmen and transfers. Several are going to be really, really good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 27, 2021)

@Herb & Suds GO Blue! pretty good game so far.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 27, 2021)

Michigan is playing very physical football and has the run game going. Did not think it would be a good game after what OSU did to Michigan State last week.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 27, 2021)

LETS GO BLUEEEE


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 27, 2021)

HAIL YES! GO BLUE!!!!!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 27, 2021)

Good to see Harbaugh finally take down the buckeyes.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2021)

3rd or 4th week in a row that they haven't switched to the Oregon game. Nobody here on the west coast gives a damn about the Florida/Florida State game yet I'm missing the Oregon/Oregon State game and Oregon just scored a touchdown. ESPN sucks. And they better not broadcast the Oregon Civil war with that old crappy equipment like they have with past games.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 27, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Good to see Harbaugh finally take down the buckeyes.


good to see the bucknuts lose to anybody. lol.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> 3rd or 4th week in a row that they haven't switched to the Oregon game. Nobody here on the west coast gives a damn about the Florida/Florida State game yet I'm missing the Oregon/Oregon State game and Oregon just scored a touchdown. ESPN sucks. And they better not broadcast the Oregon Civil war with that old crappy equipment like they have with past games.


Yeah, that sucks, my folks used to complain about the same thing with UCLA games when they lived in LA. 
Wolverines had to endure the biased crew on Fox acting like OSU was winning the whole time even though Michigan was up two scores for most of the 2nd half and was bashing the ball down OSUs throat the whole game. At least we got to see the entire game though.


----------



## Nex420 (Nov 27, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Yeah, that sucks, my folks used to complain about the same thing with UCLA games when they lived in LA.
> Wolverines had to endure the biased crew on Fox acting like OSU was winning the whole time even though Michigan was up two scores for most of the 2nd half and was bashing the ball down OSUs throat the whole game. At least we got to see the entire game though.


Ran all over their nuts.

Our 2-headed dragon was on full display today.
Defense played a hell of a game too.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Yeah, that sucks, my folks used to complain about the same thing with UCLA games when they lived in LA.
> Wolverines had to endure the biased crew on Fox acting like OSU was winning the whole time even though Michigan was up two scores for most of the 2nd half and was bashing the ball down OSUs throat the whole game. At least we got to see the entire game though.


And now the Ducks stopped the Oregon State Beavers and are marching back down the field and I have to follow it on gamecast. 

The last 49 second of the Florida game is going to take another 5 minutes and by then the first quarter of the Oregon game will be halfway over.

And damn! Oregon just scored a 50 yard TD pass and I missed it. This just sucks.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 27, 2021)

Alabama and Wisconsin both down late in tight games. Good day of college football.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 27, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Alabama and Wisconsin both down late in tight games. Good day of college football.


Yes there was some good football today. Was hoping for an Alabama loss but they pulled it out. There is no denying that they're a great football program.

The Oregon game turned a little nasty with fights breaking out.


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2021)

xtsho said:


> And now the Ducks stopped the Oregon State Beavers and are marching back down the field and I have to follow it on gamecast.
> 
> The last 49 second of the Florida game is going to take another 5 minutes and by then the first quarter of the Oregon game will be halfway over.
> 
> And damn! Oregon just scored a 50 yard TD pass and I missed it. This just sucks.


Most of the time you can get the game on espn extra, or whatever network it is on. My problem is I record a bunch of my basketball games to watch later. Then you just miss out. If I'm at home I can listen to the radio broadcast or stream the game until it's on the right channel. And with basketball only being allotted two hours, it happens almost every other game.


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2021)

The Noles' season mercifully ended last night. Both teams were really bad. It got real chippy too. The number of off setting unsportsmanlike penalties was crazy.

Now on to the important stuff. F1 season is winding down and hoops is just getting started.


----------



## ISK (Nov 28, 2021)

I enjoyed the Penn State vs Michigan St, as it was looking like a blow out but Penn State put up a great effort to make it an exciting game.

Also loved watching them play in the relentless snow....seen many of games like that in the CFL


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 28, 2021)

USC Trojans just poached Lincoln Riley from Oklahoma. He’s a good coach, thinking this will probably turn out to be a great move by SC. Still don’t like the Trojans but this is a smart hire.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2021)

I think Oregon shows up to play. 

*Oregon Ducks vs. Utah Utes: Pac-12 championship game*








Oregon Ducks vs. Utah Utes: Pac-12 championship game preview, time, TV channel, how to watch live stream online


How to watch and what to watch for in the Pac-12 championship game.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> USC Trojans just poached Lincoln Riley from Oklahoma. He’s a good coach, thinking this will probably turn out to be a great move by SC. Still don’t like the Trojans but this is a smart hire.


Touchdown Jesus at Notre Dame should have known Brian Kelly was exactly who we thought he was. 

What coach leaves with the potential for their team to win the Natty?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I think Oregon shows up to play.
> 
> *Oregon Ducks vs. Utah Utes: Pac-12 championship game*
> 
> ...


this whole weekend should be pretty good. love to see UGA blow the doors off Saban.


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Touchdown Jesus at Notre Dame should have known Brian Kelly was exactly who we thought he was.
> 
> What coach leaves with the potential for their team to win the Natty?


I just saw the new hire. What is the story on Kelly?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Brian Kelly was exactly who we thought he was











Coward Brian Kelly Leaves Cincinnati


I will begin this post by saying that I am first and foremost, an Ohio State fan. However, I like to think of myself as a rational, clear-thinking Buckeye...




bleacherreport.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

injinji said:


> I just saw the new hire. What is the story on Kelly?


he left for LSU. 9.5 million a year i think? but he pretended like it was a last minute decision. he flew back from baton rouge on a private jet with his lawyer so not exactly last minute nonsense. 

spent 10 minutes at 7am telling his team good bye and then hauled ass out of south bend


----------



## injinji (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he left for LSU. 9.5 million a year i think? but he pretended like it was a last minute decision. he flew back from baton rouge on a private jet with his lawyer so not exactly last minute nonsense.
> 
> spent 10 minutes at 7am telling his team good bye and then hauled ass out of south bend


What an ass. I'm sure they would have let him coach until the season was over.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he left for LSU. 9.5 million a year i think? but he pretended like it was a last minute decision. he flew back from baton rouge on a private jet with his lawyer so not exactly last minute nonsense.
> 
> spent 10 minutes at 7am telling his team good bye and then hauled ass out of south bend


To be fare 
You ever been to south bend  
it was a exorcism


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 3, 2021)

For the record 

I want it noted I am saying nothing about the Wolverines
Knock on wood and fingers crossed


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> To be fare
> You ever been to south bend
> it was a exorcism


i hate the golden domers and they deserve what they got. Kelly cheated on his girlfriend in Cincy for them and then did the same thing to ND for LSU.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> For the record
> 
> I want it noted I am saying nothing about the Wolverines
> Knock on wood and fingers crossed


if they play half as well as they did in the 2nd half, the hawkeyes don't stand a chance


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he left for LSU. 9.5 million a year i think? but he pretended like it was a last minute decision. he flew back from baton rouge on a private jet with his lawyer so not exactly last minute nonsense.
> 
> spent 10 minutes at 7am telling his team good bye and then hauled ass out of south bend


Leaving the way he did is a dick move. He’s been a dick in the past as well. But, he wants to win a National Championship. That is not happening at ND.
Even though ND is technically still alive to be a top 4 team in the final CFP this year it’s extraordinarily improbable, upsets galore have to happen tomorrow.
Kelly lobbied hard for ND to join a conference to make them better positioned for playoff berths in the future. ND refuses to do because of institutional arrogance. This is what they get. I’m not crying over it, not a big ND fan myself.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> ND refuses to do because of institutional arrogance


every sport but football they are in the ACC. i'd love to know how much the NBC contract to show all their games is worth? gotta be way up there.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> every sport but football they are in the ACC. i'd love to know how much the NBC contract to show all their games is worth? gotta be way up there.


Don’t forget hockey, they are in the Big 10 there. ND is allowed to pick and choose whatever is best for them and maximizes revenue. Football should have joined a conference, the new playoff format is going to be bad for the Irish.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

how about some picks for conference weekend?

i'll go utah (sorry xtsho)
uga
wake
ok state
michigan


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Don’t forget hockey, they are in the Big 10 there. ND is allowed to pick and choose whatever is best for them and maximizes revenue. Football should have joined a conference, the new playoff format is going to be bad for the Irish.


yep, forgot hockey. where as you said they make some good $$$.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I think Oregon shows up to play.
> 
> *Oregon Ducks vs. Utah Utes: Pac-12 championship game*
> 
> ...



Should be a good game, great weekend on slate


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Should be a good game, great weekend on slate


pick your 5 winners


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how about some picks for conference weekend?
> 
> i'll go utah (sorry xtsho)
> uga
> ...


Utah
Wake
Ok state
Michigan
Houston
Bama


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Utah
> Wake
> Ok state
> Michigan
> ...


if cincy wins, they have to get in the CFP this year. if not, this 4 team bullshit needs to go to a playoff of like 8 or 12 teams. 

just like in march madness, a hot team deserves to win it all .


----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2021)

The PAC 12 Championship Oregon vs Utah is on right now.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2021)

14-0n Utah first quarter. Looks like another Duck hunt. Had to change the channel.

Apparently there is a contingent of reps from Miami in Las Vegas to try and poach our coach. Will it be Slick Willy part 2? Maybe these Florida dudes can't handle the Oregon winters.









Canzano: Miami is waiting on Mario Cristobal ... but Oregon has its arms around him


Ducks coach focused on Pac-12 title game... and family.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> 14-0n Utah first quarter. Looks like another Duck hunt. Had to change the channel.
> 
> Apparently there is a contingent of reps from Miami in Las Vegas to try and poach our coach. Will it be Slick Willy part 2? Maybe these Florida dudes can't handle the Oregon winters.
> 
> ...


Tough loss last night but hopefully Cristobal tells Miami to go pound sand. Oregon is the better job right now. But, he is a Miami alum.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The PAC 12 Championship Oregon vs Utah is on right now.


I gotta say it 




Rough loss


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Tough loss last night but hopefully Cristobal tells Miami to go pound sand. Oregon is the better job right now. But, he is a Miami alum.


i think oregon has the better facilities for sure but recruiting in south florida is easy-peasy. he could probably field an entire team from just down there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I gotta say it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for sure. i had to flip to friday nite wrasslin' to find something competitive. lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> for sure. i had to flip to friday nite wrasslin' to find something competitive. lol.


Hopefully tonights match up is a little more competitive 
But just a little


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hopefully tonights match up is a little more competitive
> But just a little


i "think" wake v pitt and ok st v baylor are gonna be high scoring like over 70 or 80 total pts.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 4, 2021)

I hope Georgia whips Alabama like a rented mule, but history tells us Georgia will choke under the pressure. Kirby is gonna be looking for new job if he doesn't bring home a natty.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i "think" wake v pitt and ok st v baylor are gonna be high scoring like over 70 or 80 total pts.


I’ll take Baylor and Pitt no points


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ll take Baylor and Pitt no points


1 page back i made my 5 picks.


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i "think" wake v pitt and ok st v baylor are gonna be high scoring like over 70 or 80 total pts.


wake and pitt were in the acc title game. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 1 page back i made my 5 picks.


Well ya got one right 
But Georgia 
Lol


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Tough loss last night but hopefully Cristobal tells Miami to go pound sand. Oregon is the better job right now. But, he is a Miami alum.


I actually thought Oregon would show up to play. I was wrong. There's always next year and maybe they'll have a quarterback that can throw the ball because they have had absolutely no passing game the entire season. There's no way you don't lose games when you have no passing game.




rkymtnman said:


> i think oregon has the better facilities for sure but recruiting in south florida is easy-peasy. he could probably field an entire team from just down there.



Oregon's facilities are world class that for sure thanks to Phil Knight. None of that matters if you don't win the games. I think Oregon does a great job of recruiting but this year they lacked a quarterback. They've improved both the offensive line and defense and there are plenty of good players to recruit from California. Oregon's had some good recent quarterbacks. Justin Herbert and Marcus Mariota are both playing in the NFL. Anthony Brown was a transfer from Boston College with a 55% pass completion average and it showed all season.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I actually thought Oregon would show up to play. I was wrong. There's always next year and maybe they'll have a quarterback that can throw the ball because they have had absolutely no passing game the entire season. There's no way you don't lose games when you have no passing game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many NFL players are from Miami?


27 players

The NFL is heading to Miami for Super Bowl LIV, but Miami has been heading to the NFL for decades. With *27 players*, Miami again leads the league in hometowns with the most players on 2019 NFL Kickoff Weekend rosters, the league announced today


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> How many NFL players are from Miami?
> 
> 
> 27 players
> ...


Oregon's right behind and has 2 starting quarterbacks in the NFL. We sure could have used one this season.

*24 Oregon Ducks to begin the season on NFL rosters*








24 Oregon Ducks to begin the season on NFL rosters


Fans of the Oregon Ducks can look forward to seeing two dozen former players take the field for various NFL teams ahead of the 2021 season.




duckswire.usatoday.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Oregon's right behind and has 2 starting quarterbacks in the NFL. We sure could have used one this season.
> 
> *24 Oregon Ducks to begin the season on NFL rosters*
> 
> ...


They still beat The Ohio State University 
No one can take that away


----------



## xtsho (Dec 4, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> They still beat The Ohio State University
> No one can take that away


I'm sure that will make them feel better while they're playing the Dilly Bar Bowl.


----------



## injinji (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm sure that will make them feel better while they're playing the Dilly Bar Bowl.


When I was in high school my science teacher was a Florida grad. After another sucky season when the Noles didn't get a bowl game, she said in class that the noles had got a bid to the _Saccharin_ Bowl, but it got banned. Topical humor.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 4, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Oregon's right behind and has 2 starting quarterbacks in the NFL. We sure could have used one this season.
> 
> *24 Oregon Ducks to begin the season on NFL rosters*
> 
> ...


As a Lions fan, we are still mad that you guys sent us Joey Harrington. He was god-awful in the NFL. He was a good college QB though. We love Sewell, dude is a beast and he’s nasty. Perfect O-lineman.

edit:
Sewell’s brothers are good football players too. Huge group of kids.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 4, 2021)

Miami might put out the most NFL players, but the University of Florida puts out the most felons


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

One would think as the number 5 team in the country…your QB wouldn’t throw into triple coverage


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 4, 2021)

Baylor pulled off the upset of Oklahoma State. Really exciting finish, OSU came close to coming back at the end. 

SEC championship next, pulling for the Bulldogs to take the Tide behind the woodshed and whip their ass raw in this one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Baylor pulled off the upset of Oklahoma State. Really exciting finish, OSU came close to coming back at the end.
> 
> SEC championship next, pulling for the Bulldogs to take the Tide behind the woodshed and whip their ass raw in this one.


that was the first time i saw baylor play. that was a good game for sure


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 4, 2021)

Alabama looked like a different team today against Georgia than last week against Auburn. 
So far, Oregon lost, OK State, Georgia lost, but Cincinnati won. Playoff selection is gonna be interesting. Maybe, Just maybe Kelly left ND too soon.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ll take Baylor and Pitt no points


All I can say is schwing 
M go blue


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> All I can say is schwing
> M go blue


nice picks! 

next time let me know so i can change my parlay bet!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

so who do we like in the cfp?

bama -13.5 vs cincy

uga -7.5 vs mich

i kinda like mich with the pts.

i haven't seen cincy play but after bama thumped uga, i like bama giving.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so who do we like in the cfp?
> 
> bama -13.5 vs cincy
> 
> ...


Won’t comment on one game out of superstition. 

I would not want to be Cincinnati facing Saban with three weeks to prepare in the other game. Tide is going to roll all over the Bearcats, that game will be a slaughter I predict.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

this can't be good for my Tigers. 1st Venables and now Dabo??? we're screwed if this happens.








Look: Clemson HC Dabo Swinney in Raiders gear on Las Vegas sideline is…interesting


Look: Clemson HC Dabo Swinney in Raiders gear on Las Vegas sideline is...interesting




sports.yahoo.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 7, 2021)

Well Miami poached Cristobal from Oregon. Here's what it cost them:

$8 million to buy out Manny Diaz
$9 million to buy out Mario Cristobal at Oregon
$8 million for Cristobal’s salary

$25 million total Miami has to pay. I think that's ridiculous. That's not including the $8 million a year for however long his contract is for plus bonuses. 

How did it get to the point where a mediocre coach like Cristobal gets paid $22,000 a day? It's out of control. 2 days of his pay pays for a year of college for a student at most major universities. Seems like a better use of that money would be to educate students not make the football coach rich. 
I'm about done with this craziness. I can find better things to do than watch a bunch of dudes run up and down a field of grass with a ball.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well Miami poached Cristobal from Oregon. Here's what it cost them:
> 
> $8 million to buy out Manny Diaz
> $9 million to buy out Mario Cristobal at Oregon
> ...


mario has a good season or 2 and he gets hired as the Jax head coach once they get rid of Urban Myers. 

but back to his leaving, i don't see that as a lateral move. even though the ACC isn't great, i think top to bottom it has better teams than pac12. i did hear on sports radio that his mom lives in miami??


----------



## injinji (Dec 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> this can't be good for my Tigers. 1st Venables and now Dabo??? we're screwed if this happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to keep a group together if they win a bunch. Just too much money to turn down.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> It's hard to keep a group together if they win a bunch. Just too much money to turn down.


i think the only reason venables stayed as long as he did is that Dabo paid him very well. i "think" he was the highest paid DC in the country.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2021)

Sounds like a broken record. Same crap he said when he came to Oregon. Screw Cristobal and all the other job hopping assholes that agree to a contract and then split for another job. 

I wonder if the Miami crowd watched either one of the Oregon/Utah games. If they did they shouldn't be too wowed.

*‘Fired up’ Mario Cristobal wows Miami crowd, brings hope for better times — and more titles*

"I am more driven and motivated than ever. I can’t wait to get to work!” Cristobal says at his introductory news conference.

Screw you Cristobal. I hope he fails as miserably as Taggart did. He'll never take Miami to a Title. These jerks talk about teamwork and loyalty yet they're the first to toss all that stuff in the trash.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Sounds like a broken record. Same crap he said when he came to Oregon. Screw Cristobal and all the other job hopping assholes that agree to a contract and then split for another job.
> 
> I wonder if the Miami crowd watched either one of the Oregon/Utah games. If they did they shouldn't be too wowed.
> 
> ...


Dude, I really feel for you. I’m not a Michigan State fan but still thought it was horrible how Saban bailed on them for LSU. I dislike him to this day as he continues to win at Alabama over that move.

Honestly, Oregon is the better program right now and has been for a while. This has to potential for Cristobal to be on the street in a few years if he doesn’t turn Miami around. Their boosters are hugely influential and impatient. It’s a lot like USC - private school with big time private money for football.

He is getting paid a ridiculous amount and has a recruiting advantage due to Florida location now, but that’s about it. This may end badly for him.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Dude, I really feel for you. I’m not a Michigan State fan but still thought it was horrible how Saban bailed on them for LSU. I dislike him to this day as he continues to win at Alabama over that move.
> 
> Honestly, Oregon is the better program right now and has been for a while. This has to potential for Cristobal to be on the street in a few years if he doesn’t turn Miami around. Their boosters are hugely influential and impatient. It’s a lot like USC - private school with big time private money for football.
> 
> He is getting paid a ridiculous amount and has a recruiting advantage due to Florida location now, but that’s about it. This may end badly for him.


I don't care if he leaves. Just finish your contract. These jerks get in front of their teams giving pep talks about loyalty, integrity, and teamwork. In the end they possess none of those qualities themselves.

It's not that he chose to take another job. It's that he lacked the integrity to honor his contract. He expects it from the players but lacks it himself.

Oregon will be just fine. We'll get a new coach and move on. There are plenty of qualified and better options available. Oregon has Phil Knight and all his money, great facilities, great fans that fill the stadium, etc... It's not going to be hard for Oregon to poach someone from another team. Or maybe just keep the interim coach and give him a year to see how he does.

I think Bill O'Brien the Offensive Coordinator at Alabama is a prime candidate and is currently only making $1.1 million.

*"Bill O’Brien, offensive coordinator at Alabama*
O’Brien oversees a Crimson Tide offense that ranks fourth in the nation in scoring, has the Heisman Trophy favorite at quarterback in Bryce Young and one of the best receivers in the country in Jameson Williams, despite featuring a comparatively down offensive line.

O’Brien, 52, went 15-9 at Penn State in 2012-13 and then 53-48 over six-plus seasons in the NFL with the Houston Texans. He lacks regional ties, but O’Brien is going to be a head coaching candidate somewhere soon and his offensive prowess isn’t in question.

He’s earning $1.1 million in the first of a two-year contract. O’Brien’s buyout is waived if he becomes a head coach."









7 potential candidates for Oregon Ducks head coach


Seven potential candidates to be Oregon’s next head coach




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Sounds like a broken record. Same crap he said when he came to Oregon. Screw Cristobal and all the other job hopping assholes that agree to a contract and then split for another job.
> 
> I wonder if the Miami crowd watched either one of the Oregon/Utah games. If they did they shouldn't be too wowed.
> 
> ...


The U is known for their 'e' fans.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2021)

injinji said:


> The U is known for their 'e' fans.
> 
> View attachment 5042897


*"Autzen Stadium* is an outdoor football stadium in the northwest United States, in Eugene, Oregon. Located north of the University of Oregon campus, it is the home field of the Oregon Ducks of the Pac-12 Conference. Opened 54 years ago in 1967, the stadium has undergone several expansions. *The official seating capacity is presently 54,000, however, the actual attendance regularly exceeds that figure."*








Autzen Stadium - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2021)

Looks like Georgia's Defensive Coordinator Dan Lanning is the new Oregon Ducks head coach. I don't know much about the guy but Georgia had the best defense in the nation by stats per game. Young guy with no experience as head coach. We'll see how it works out. I'm glad they chose a young energetic up and coming coach over some previous head coach that's been shuffling around. He's supposed to be a top notch recruiter as well. 

From the players reactions on twitter they seem to approve and that goes a long way when the players are happy. 









Oregon Ducks hire Georgia defensive coordinator Dan Lanning


Oregon is hiring Georgia defensive coordinator Dan Lanning as its next head coach, a source with knowledge of the matter confirmed to The Oregonian/OregonLive.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2021)

Well it looks like Oregon's first game of the 2022 season is going to be interesting. They play their first game in Atlanta against Georgia. It'll be a homecoming for Lanning and a game I'm sure he's going to be motivated to win.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 14, 2021)

Good vibes from the new Oregon Ducks coach. Cristobal is already forgotten. Oregon just got an upgrade. 









Ducks fans ready to ‘run through a wall’ for Dan Lanning after introductory press conference


Lanning was formally introduced as the 35th head coach in school history at a press conference at 2 p.m. Monday.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## ISK (Dec 18, 2021)

Coastal Carolina vs NIU was a really decent game to watch.....didn't really care who won but it was back and forth the entire game


----------



## xtsho (Dec 18, 2021)

I thought it was a joke and didn't pay much attention to it. But it's a real thing. A Jimmy Kimmel Bowl? How ridiculous is that?


DEC 18
Sat • 4:30pm
Jimmy Kimmel LA Bowl Presented By Stifel: Utah State v Oregon State
SoFi Stadium - Inglewood, CA


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Omicron is fucking with the basketball schedule. Do you guys think we will get the bowl games in?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 18, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I thought it was a joke and didn't pay much attention to it. But it's a real thing. A Jimmy Kimmel Bowl? How ridiculous is that?
> 
> 
> DEC 18
> ...


Right up there with the Cricket Bowl


----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)

Things are really starting to look good for next season. It didn't take long for Oregon to snatch a decent quarterback. Bo Nix might not be the best but he can throw the ball and I think he's going to great here in Oregon. There definitely isn't any shortage of players and coaches that want to come here. A few have left but there was no significant bleeding from Cristobal's departure. Oregon is going to be a better team next year. 

Phil Knight isn't getting any younger and he wants a championship bad. I don't know if he can buy one but he's going to try.

I don't follow sports that much anymore but I like my Ducks. Having a quarterback that could throw the ball would have made a big difference this last season. The Ducks have had some great quarterbacks. Both Justin Herbert and Marcus Mariota are current starters on NFL teams. Anthony Brown might have been a nice guy but wasn't a great quarterback and couldn't throw the ball. Nix can and is what the Ducks were missing. 

Looking forward to next season. 









Former Auburn quarterback Bo Nix announces transfer to Oregon Ducks


Bo Nix, the former Auburn quarterback who began his college career by beating the Ducks in the 2019 season opener, announced he’s transferring to Oregon.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Things are really starting to look good for next season. It didn't take long for Oregon to snatch a decent quarterback. Bo Nix might not be the best but he can throw the ball and I think he's going to great here in Oregon. There definitely isn't any shortage of players and coaches that want to come here. A few have left but there was no significant bleeding from Cristobal's departure. Oregon is going to be a better team next year.
> 
> Phil Knight isn't getting any younger and he wants a championship bad. I don't know if he can buy one but he's going to try.
> 
> ...


Didn't you guys get an assistant coach from FSU too? I wasn't paying attention, but I saw something on the news.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm just excited to see Georgia vs Michigan, who is gonna out-choke who? Harbaugh and Smart are the gold standards of big game chokes, who's gonna come out on top?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 20, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I'm just excited to see Georgia vs Michigan, who is gonna out-choke who? Harbaugh and Smart are the gold standards of big game chokes, who's gonna come out on top?


As a Wolverine fan, a Kirby Smart choke would be nice. But as a college football fan, I’m hoping to see a good game. Way too many of these semifinal games have been one-sided affairs where one team looks like it doesn’t belong.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 20, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> As a Wolverine fan, a Kirby Smart choke would be nice. But as a college football fan, I’m hoping to see a good game. Way too many of these semifinal games have been one-sided affairs where one team looks like it doesn’t belong.


Amen!!! I hope it lives up to the hype  Hopefully Cincinnati comes out swinging and punches Bama right off the rip. Only way they stand a chance is to get them off their game plan early, and do it again after Saban adjusts at halftime. I'm all about the SEC, but I'd much rather see competitive football games as opposed to one-sided dominance.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 20, 2021)

injinji said:


> Didn't you guys get an assistant coach from FSU too? I wasn't paying attention, but I saw something on the news.


We're getting people from all over the south. They're attempting to build the next Alabama here in Oregon. 

Phil Knight isn't getting any younger. He wants a championship. 

Smart people know what's available here. People like Cristobal and Taggart go home and are sacked in a year or 2 left to regret the opportunity they were given here in Oregon. But neither was a championship caliber coach. I'm liking Lanning and the team he's putting together. He's a young guy and is hungry. He appreciates the opportunity Oregon has given him. I expect great things as do every other Oregon Ducks fans. The optimism and hype is at all time high levels. There's a great vibe going around.

We'll see what happens next year but expect the Ducks to be contenders. If the fanbase power transforms into a winning Ducks season. The NC is on the table.

I can't wait.


----------



## ISK (Dec 20, 2021)

I watched ODU vs Tulsa only because I was bored and nothing else was on.....not much of a game as Tulsa pretty much dominated from the start


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 22, 2021)

COVID positive QB at Georgia and the current numbers in pro sports seem to have college teams attention. Michigan is doing a team wide COVID booster today, sounds like Alabama team is about 90% boosted according to Saban. 
Really hope they don’t have a ton of kids test positive over the next week.


----------



## ISK (Dec 23, 2021)

What an amazing effort by the Army Black Knights to fight back and beat Missouri

Missouri scores a TD with 1:11 left in the game to go up 22 - 21 but choke on the 2 point conversion with a wide open receiver.

The Black Knights charge down the field and Cole Talley nails a 41 yard field goal, which was his longest of the season.


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2021)

I took a nap after supper so I could be awake for my midnight ramble later. Drifted off to sleep watching the Gates lose to UCF. I guess the Golden Knights are the best football team in Florida this year.


----------



## ISK (Dec 29, 2021)

The Louisville vs Air Force (First Responders Bowl) was quite an entertaining game....Louisville fought hard to tie the game up but came up short


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

Sitting on pins and needles hoping Michigan can field a team two more games


----------



## ISK (Dec 30, 2021)

@xtsho 

Sorry to see your Ducks get roasted yesterday......they really had a tough 1st half but looked much better in the 2nd


----------



## xtsho (Dec 30, 2021)

ISK said:


> @xtsho
> 
> Sorry to see your Ducks get roasted yesterday......they really had a tough 1st half but looked much better in the 2nd


I didn't expect them to win but they played a decent game against another team going through the same kind of coaching changes and and other player changes.

Next years looking pretty good. They have all the pieces. They just have to make them fit. I'm really impressed with the way the new coach Lanning has gotten most players amped up and wanting to stay. A few losses but nothing significant. There's still a ton of players that want to come to Oregon.

They have made some decent hires for coaching staff. And they got a decent quarterback in Bo Nix who transferred from Auburn so if he makes the cut he's got the opportunity to shine out west. He still has to earn the starting position though.

I see Oregon being a better program next year. I see Cristobal having the same fate as Taggart did after breaking his contract and going back to Florida to be some hometown hero wizard. The fans have no patience. Willie Taggart found that out. I bet he still wishes he had his gig here in Oregon. Well maybe not. These guys have all made tens of millions so they probably don't care.

Anyway, expect Oregon to be a contender next year. And enjoy the games.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 30, 2021)

Clemson pulls off a 10-3 season and Dabo gets his 150th win. 

Dr. Pepper must be hating giving DJ Ukulele an NIL though. He sucked this year.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 30, 2021)

tenn v purdue has been great. 4 mins left.


----------



## ISK (Dec 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> tenn v purdue has been great. 4 mins left.


one of the best games I've ever watched....so happy Purdue won it


----------



## outside Dixie (Dec 30, 2021)

ROLL TIDE !


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I didn't expect them to win but they played a decent game against another team going through the same kind of coaching changes and and other player changes.
> 
> Next years looking pretty good. They have all the pieces. They just have to make them fit. I'm really impressed with the way the new coach Lanning has gotten most players amped up and wanting to stay. A few losses but nothing significant. There's still a ton of players that want to come to Oregon.
> 
> ...


That had to be one of the best days in Stoops career.... no pressure, and $350K to coach one game. His son made a touchdown, and now he can go back to that 18th hole where he got the call to step up. Good game. Good on the Ducks for that 2nd half effort.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 31, 2021)

Tennessee got hosed again


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

M GO BLUE


----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> That had to be one of the best days in Stoops career.... no pressure, and $350K to coach one game. His son made a touchdown, and now he can go back to that 18th hole where he got the call to step up. Good game. Good on the Ducks for that 2nd half effort.


It was a good game and I don't think anyone thought Oregon was going to win. Most of their defensive starters didn't even play and they have some good ones. Lots of players entered the NFL draft and didn't want to risk getting injured.

Kayvon Thibodeaux didn't play and is focused on the draft. Others as well.

Oklahoma is going through it's own growing pains. 

Overall it was a good game. You could see players from the opposing teams patting each other on the back after plays. They were out there to have fun more than it meant anything. That's probably why the Ducks did better than expected. They weren't under any pressure to make it to the NC.

These football programs and the pressure they bring to the players has to be a heavy burden on the players. Any mistake is amplified online in social media and these guys read the comment sections and forums. 

The 2021 Alamo Bowl can go down in history as a Damn Good Football Game. That's all that matters.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 31, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Tennessee got hosed again


got rid of philip fulmer and his consistent 9 or 10 win season every year. haven't been the same since.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> M GO BLUE


i took M with the points.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 31, 2021)

Uh oh, Alabama just ran the ball down Cincinnati’s throat with impunity the whole opening drive. We will see how the Bearcats offense responds but not an auspicious start for them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 31, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Uh oh, Alabama just ran the ball down Cincinnati’s throat with impunity the whole opening drive. We will see how the Bearcats offense responds but not an auspicious start for them.


i was just gonna post: well, this game's over. lol. 

cincy is overmatched at every position. maybe their kicker is equal but that's about it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m over here kicking myself for not purchasing a tv package with espn 
Grrrrr


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m over here kicking myself for not purchasing a tv package with espn
> Grrrrr


We dumped cable but added YouTube TV a couple years ago. Was really sweating a couple of weeks ago when google and Disney were in a standoff and we lost ESPN, Disney and ABC for about 24 hours. You gonna listen of the radio?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> We dumped cable but added YouTube TV a couple years ago. Was really sweating a couple of weeks ago when google and Disney were in a standoff and we lost ESPN, Disney and ABC for about 24 hours. You gonna listen of the radio?


Just gonna slow stream the score 
I got the nfl channels free with dish so I didn’t miss much this year 
Just not willing to pay over a $125 a month for tv


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> got rid of philip fulmer and his consistent 9 or 10 win season every year. haven't been the same since.


I was at that game, knew it was a mistake then. We've been in a tailspin ever since. They damn near burned Knoxville down when Kiffin left, and every other coach has been a used car salesman.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m over here kicking myself for not purchasing a tv package with espn
> Grrrrr


i've got room on my couch. come on over! lol. 

i was surprised too that espn has both games only. guess they spent some $$$$ for those rights. the Natty in Jan is on ABC I think?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 31, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I was at that game, knew it was a mistake then. We've been in a tailspin ever since. They damn near burned Knoxville down when Kiffin left, and every other coach has been a used car salesman.


the talent pool just out of TN is pretty solid for a whole team just about. coaching choices have sucked. who wouldnt wanna play in that stadium on a home game weekend??


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Just gonna slow stream the score
> I got the nfl channels free with dish so I didn’t miss much this year
> Just not willing to pay over a $125 a month for tv


Hulu live tv is 30 bucks. It has ESPN and Fsn. 

And the natty is on ESPN too.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've got room on my couch. come on over! lol.
> 
> i was surprised too that espn has both games only. guess they spent some $$$$ for those rights. the Natty in Jan is on ABC I think?


Unfortunately not. I believe it’s on ESPN as well….


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Hulu live tv is 30 bucks. And ESPN and Fsn.
> 
> And the natty is on ESPN too.


I know but I’m dealing with a woman who gets what she wants
I go along so I do too


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I know but I’m dealing with a woman who gets what she wants
> I go along so I do too


Happy wife is a happy life. I understand. 

I have Disney plus as well. Not my decision


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

17-0 
Good luck Bulldogs 
Beat Bama


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 31, 2021)

Ugh, this is not a fun watch. Georgia looks a lot sharper on both sides of the ball than Michigan tonight. Cincinnati was similarly outclassed in the earlier game.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the talent pool just out of TN is pretty solid for a whole team just about. coaching choices have sucked. who wouldnt wanna play in that stadium on a home game weekend??


 I love being at Neyland Stadium, the atmosphere is insane  I was there in 2016 when we came back in the second half and thumped Florida....a duck can't pull a truck


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I know but I’m dealing with a woman who gets what she wants
> I go along so I do too


I'm at the other end of the spectrum. My wife is a Christmas movie, true crime drama queen, so we have channels out the waazoo. I'm not sure just what our Dish bill is, but I'm sure it's north of 150 bucks a month. I watch PBS mostly. FSU hoops and F1 are the only sports I have to have. So ESPN and the ACCN cover most of that.


----------



## ISK (Jan 1, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Ugh, this is not a fun watch. Georgia looks a lot sharper on both sides of the ball than Michigan tonight. Cincinnati was similarly outclassed in the earlier game.


I was so looking forward to both these games but neither were exciting at all.

I asked myself, is it that Alabama & Georgia played that good, or did Cincinnati and Michigan played that bad.

Anyhow, should be an awesome game next week...I'm just not sure who looked better but I'm thinking it was Georgia but I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 1, 2022)

My take Georgia wanted revenge on Bama and Michigan was in the way 
I may still be licking my wounds 
Norte Dame loss just made me feel a lot better


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 1, 2022)

we now don't have to hear how notre dame would have done better than cincy!!!!


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> we now don't have to hear how notre dame would have done better than cincy!!!!


We had different games on in different rooms. Early on I was in the room with the Irish and they were kicking ass. I ended up in the other room and didn't realize they had lost until I saw highlights at halftime of the hoops game.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> We had different games on in different rooms. Early on I was in the room with the Irish and they were kicking ass. I ended up in the other room and didn't realize they had lost until I saw highlights at halftime of the hoops game.


hopefully the Utes beat the Bucknuts and shut up their fan base too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> halftime of the hoops game


what is FSU supposed to do this year in hoops?


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> what is FSU supposed to do this year in hoops?


The fucking ACC press picked them to finish second in the league. But the best players are all freshmen or transfers. They won today, but have been very shaky in early season play. Our best big man is out for half the season most likely. All our other 7 footers are very rough. They can catch and dunk, but are lost on D. I'm hoping everyone gets on the same page by post season. And hoping we have enough games played to be able to play in post season. We had an 18 day break between games. Tying a record set in 1955-56. (although if Duke or someone like that came up a game short, I kinda believe the NCAA would make an exception to the rule)


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 1, 2022)

injinji said:


> The fucking ACC press picked them to finish second in the league. But the best players are all freshmen or transfers. They won today, but have been very shaky in early season play. Our best big man is out for half the season most likely. All our other 7 footers are very rough. They can catch and dunk, but are lost on D. I'm hoping everyone gets on the same page by post season. And hoping we have enough games played to be able to play in post season. We had an 18 day break between games. Tying a record set in 1955-56. (although if Duke or someone like that came up a game short, I kinda believe the NCAA would make an exception to the rule)


i can't handle regular season collgeg ball but once the bracket begins, i will start watching.


----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i can't handle regular season collgeg ball but once the bracket begins, i will start watching.


I pretty much plan my life around hoops games. You only get two a week, so you have to savor them. Back in the day I was forced to listen to most of the games on the radio. It was rare for the Noles to play on TV. These days it's rare to not have a game on TV.


----------



## ISK (Jan 10, 2022)

#1 Alabama vs #3 Georgia for the CFP title game tonight......who will you be cheering for, or think will win.

I'll be cheering for Georgia to win.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 10, 2022)

Cheering for Georgia. Wasn’t happy to see my alma mater get blown out by them but I’m kind of tired of Crimson Tide winning national championships. Really just hoping for a good game though, both semifinals were clunkers.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

Can UGA follow the lead of Clemson and beat Bama?

Both wins for Clem had 2 things in common: a soon to be starting NFL QB (Watson, Lawrence) and a D-Line also loaded with future NFL starters. 

UGA has the D Line for sure but not sure if Bennett is the elite QB they need? 

My money is on Bama and the points although a great game is really all I want.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2022)

and whoever said the game wouldn't be on local channels nailed it! @DrOgkush was that you? 

wow, that's kinda crazy really. good luck espn but they gotta be losing $ I would think?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 11, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> and whoever said the game wouldn't be on local channels nailed it! @DrOgkush was that you?
> 
> wow, that's kinda crazy really. good luck espn but they gotta be losing $ I would think?


Yeah. ESPN is contracted with the ncaa. That’s the only thing I can think why they wouldn let fox nbc or abc host. Same difference with MNF


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Yeah. ESPN is contracted with the ncaa. That’s the only thing I can think why they wouldn let fox nbc or abc host. Same difference with MNF


The trend of cable cord cutting is hurting sport’s viewership somewhat. We have ESPN on the streaming service we subscribe to but no longer have the regional Bally network, so no baseball or hockey. This kind of sucks, especially with college football season wrapping up. I’d probably pay for a Disney/ESPN/ABC bundle if youtubetv dropped ESPN (although they worked out their disagreement a few weeks ago) since we already pay for Disney+. But no way I’m paying the reported $23/month for the Bally streaming service that is about to roll out.


----------



## ISK (Jan 11, 2022)

Well it was a bit boring for the first half....but the 4th quarter was exciting especially if you are a Georgia fan.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 11, 2022)

ISK said:


> Well it was a bit boring for the first half....but the 4th quarter was exciting especially if you are a Georgia fan.


I didn't catch the first half of the game but the 4th quarter was good. It's looking like the Ducks are going to start next season with a loss as the first game is against Georgia. I don't see them coming away with a win.


----------



## ISK (Jan 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I didn't catch the first half of the game but the 4th quarter was good. It's looking like the Ducks are going to start next season with a loss as the first game is against Georgia. I don't see them coming away with a win.


Too early to predict next season games as we don't know who will be playing for which team.....but I'll agree it's not ideal to open your season against the champs.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I didn't catch the first half of the game but the 4th quarter was good. It's looking like the Ducks are going to start next season with a loss as the first game is against Georgia. I don't see them coming away with a win.


Those early season games are a crapshoot. Oregon was ok but flawed last year yet they manhandled the Buckeyes in an early season game. I think that’s a different game later in the season. Not trashing the Ducks win at all though, that one made me very happy. 
I would not want to play the Ducks out of the gate if I were a Georgia fan. Either way. Gives us something to talk about for the next 7 months.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> The trend of cable cord cutting is hurting sport’s viewership somewhat. We have ESPN on the streaming service we subscribe to but no longer have the regional Bally network, so no baseball or hockey. This kind of sucks, especially with college football season wrapping up. I’d probably pay for a Disney/ESPN/ABC bundle if youtubetv dropped ESPN (although they worked out their disagreement a few weeks ago) since we already pay for Disney+. But no way I’m paying the reported $23/month for the Bally streaming service that is about to roll out.


I just have Hulu live. Cheapest package. Well. Not really. I pay for direct tv standard which espn and fox sports are not included. So I pay the 30 bucks for those 2 channels I guess.


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> The trend of cable cord cutting is hurting sport’s viewership somewhat. We have ESPN on the streaming service we subscribe to but no longer have the regional Bally network, so no baseball or hockey. This kind of sucks, especially with college football season wrapping up. I’d probably pay for a Disney/ESPN/ABC bundle if youtubetv dropped ESPN (although they worked out their disagreement a few weeks ago) since we already pay for Disney+. But no way I’m paying the reported $23/month for the Bally streaming service that is about to roll out.


I have Dish, but don't have the Bally channels. It has cost me one FSU hoops game so far.


----------



## injinji (Jan 11, 2022)

Great game last night. Sister, BIL and Cousin Johnny came over to watch the game. Good times.


----------



## wascaptain (Jan 12, 2022)

i just got to say,

i coached my grandson from 6th grade.. football, baseball, track and field, till he graduated high school.

he got injuryed in his senior year and didnt get into playing college football.

but, he did get a job on the coaching staff while he was attending college, earning his masters.

he is on napiers staff and now is moving to florida.

very proud of him


----------



## tomasmz (Feb 8, 2022)

that was insane! Clemson gives away another win.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 8, 2022)

tomasmz said:


> that was insane! Clemson gives away another win.


What game?
WELCOME to RIU


----------



## DrOgkush (Feb 8, 2022)

Not collage football?


----------



## GarPil12 (May 9, 2022)

When was the last time you watched an online soccer game?
And who were you rooting for?


----------



## DrOgkush (May 9, 2022)

Wrong thread buddy


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2022)

Wrong foot, wrong time of year.


----------

